# Welches Spiel nutzt mehr als 4 echte Kerne mit SMT?



## Tim1974 (22. Mai 2017)

Hallo,

gibt es eine Auflistung welche aktuellen Spiele und Simulationen wirklich schon von mehr als 4 Kernen mit SMT (also 8 Threads) profitieren, also für welche Spiele sich ein 6-Kerner mit SMT oder gar ein 8 -Kerner mit SMT heute schon spürbar lohnt?

Oder kann man heute noch bedenkenlos einen AMD Ryzen R5-1400 oder 1500X kaufen und den auf knapp 4 GHz übertakten und hat beim Spielen im Grunde damit keine spürbaren Nachteile gegenüber einem R5-1600 oder R7-1700 mit ähnlicher Taktfrequenz?

MfG.
Tim


----------



## Herbststurm (22. Mai 2017)

Soweit ich weis auf jeden Fall "Battlefield 1"


----------



## Sirthegoat (22. Mai 2017)

An Multiplayerspielen fällt mir bis jetzt auch nur Battlefield 4 (Mantle) und 1 ein was wirklich mit 8 Threads gut skalliert und man davon auch merklich profitiert. In Singleplayerspielen hängt man eben sehr viel eher im GPU Limit aber auch hier gibt es bereits Beispiele wie zb. praktisch alle Titel die auf Frostbite laufen (zb. Dragon Age Inquisition, Mirrors Edge Catalyst), Crysis 3, GTA 5 und vor allem Doom darf als Paradebeispiel nicht fehlen, das kann ich auf meinem 1700 mit 1 Ghz pro Kern anhauen und häng immer noch im GPU Limit dank Vulcan  .Gibt mit Sicherheit noch viele mehr und der Trend geht 2017 auf jeden Fall weiter auf eine bessere Kernskallierung wenn man mal von Negativbeispielen wie Ark absieht.
Da ein 1600 aber gerade mal knappe 30 Euro mehr kostet als ein 1500x und beide offen sind würde ich das Geld auf jeden Fall investieren und den sechs Kerner kaufen meiner Meinung nach lohnt es sich mit Ryzen kaum noch zu einem 4 Kerner zu greifen außer das Budget ist wirklich schmal oder man braucht wegen alten Titeln wie WoW möglichst viel Ipc und ist daher zu einem 7700k gezwungen.
Die Ipc ist nebenbei auch nicht mehr so heftig da hat AMD wirklich gut aufgeholt, mit 3,9 Ghz und momentan schlecht laufendem single Channel Ram beomme ich knapp die Kernleistung von Skylake auf 3,8 Ghz... vielleicht 5% weniger.


----------



## Cinnayum (22. Mai 2017)

Ryzen 5 im Test: 1600X, 1600, 1500X und 1400 gegen Core i5 (Seite 2) - ComputerBase

Hier sind immerhin ein paar Titel drin, wo Ryzen 5 / 7 und alle Intel-Pendants vertreten sind.
GTA V ist neben BF1 ein Vorzeige-Spiel für Auslastung von mehr CPU-Kernen als 4/4.

Die Frage ist eher eine andere:
Was machst du nebenher mit der Kiste?

Zum reinen Spielen ist der i7-7700K wegen des höheren Taktes und IPC die schnellste CPU.
Selbst wenn ein Spiel den "neunten" Kern noch irgendwie auslasten kann, ist der Speed-Up naturgemäß irgendwie unter 9/8 = 12,5% anzusiedeln. (bei gleichem Takt)
Wenn in naiver Abschätzung die CPU nun aber mit 4/8 gleich 15% (Takt) schneller ist, verpufft der Vorteil von 6/12-Kernen wieder.
So ganz hilft das freilich nicht, du musst noch unterscheiden, ob du R7 gegen R5 vergleichen willst oder R5/R7 gegen i7.

Am Ende läuft es darauf hinaus:
Wenn du vorhast, deine Spiele in Software-Encoding mit OBS o.a. mitzuschneiden / streamen, ist der R7 (oder natürlich ein i7-6900K+) die beste Wahl.
Wenn du mit nvenc- oder AMD-Qualität von der Grafikkarte leben kannst, reicht auch der 4/8-Kerner.


----------



## mihi83 (22. Mai 2017)

The Division, Wildlands, Doom & Project CARS skalieren auch auf 8 Threads (Wobei bei PC "nur" 4 Threads wirklich stark laufen, 5-8 nur so "nebenbei"), kann jedoch nicht sagen wie gut die Threads 5-8 auf echten Kernen laufen, Auf meinem Quadcore mit SMT (i7 4790) laufen besagte Games jedoch schön gleichmäßig auf allen Threads und lasten meine CPU gut aus.


----------



## Sirthegoat (22. Mai 2017)

Ach Division habe ich auch ganz vergessen da hat mein 2600k in der Darkzone mit hohen Schatten zugemacht  aus technischer Sicth wirklich ein schönes Spiel..


----------



## mihi83 (22. Mai 2017)

Dissi schrieb:


> Ach Division habe ich auch ganz vergessen da hat mein 2600k in der Darkzone mit hohen Schatten zugemacht  aus technischer Sich wirklich ein scheines Spiel..



Ja wenns "schattig" wird, nen paar Partikeleffekte, Feuer und NPCs oder Spieler dazukommen geht auch mein 4790 etwas in die Knie (falle dann kurzzeitig teilweise auf 50fps)
Überhaupt dürfte mein System ein ziemlicher Sweetspot sein für 1080p 60fps bei Division


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2017)

Wenn ich auf die Preise schaue, kostet der 1600 gerade mal 30€ mehr als der 1500X.
Daher würde ich die 30€ immer investieren.


----------



## mihi83 (22. Mai 2017)

Wenn ich jetzt ein neues System zusammenstellen würde, würde ich im Hinblick auf Zukunftssicherheit in Kombination mit dem Preisfaktor zu AMD greifen, und da mindestens zu einem 1700er Ryzen.

Andersrum: wenn ich die zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt höchste Spieleperformance will dann führt aktuell praktisch kein Weg an nem 7700k vorbei und wenn Geld "keine Rolle spielt" und ich in 1-2 Jahren nochmal Geld in die Hand nehmen kann um mir dann einen 8 oder 16 Kerner (zB Thread Ripper) zu holen, dann: jetzt 7700k und später auf 8/16 Kerner umrüsten.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (22. Mai 2017)

Schau mal hier, auch interessant:
CPU-Skalierung in Spielen im Test: 6, 8 oder 10 CPU-Kerne schlagen 4 schnelle - ComputerBase


----------



## mihi83 (22. Mai 2017)

Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Schau mal hier, auch interessant:
> CPU-Skalierung in Spielen im Test: 6, 8 oder 10 CPU-Kerne schlagen 4 schnelle - ComputerBase



Das bestätigt auch meine Beobachtung der Games die ich in den letzten Monaten spiele/gespielt habe. Praktisch alle skalieren gut auf die 8 Threads meines i7 4790 - sprich 8 Threads (4+4) werden sehr gut ausgelastet (und da ist mit Division sogar ein 14 Monate altes Game dabei).
Ich denke dass in Zukunft so gut wie jedes Game auf mindestens 8 Threads skalieren wird, ich denke dasss wir hier auch der aktuellen Konsolengeneration etwas dafür danken dürfen.


----------



## Tim1974 (22. Mai 2017)

Ja, die Frage ist letztendlich, wer heute schon mehr als 8 Threads braucht?

Ich bin mir da nicht mehr so sicher, zum einen ist es mir beim Arbeiten lediglich wichtig, daß das System schnell reagiert, aber nicht so wichtig ob das Encoden jetzt 10 oder 15 Sekunden braucht, weil ich sowieso nur sehr selten viel Rechenleistung brauche. Beim Spielen muß die Leistung halt in Echtzeit da sein, sonst ruckelt es und wird unerträglich, darum ist das genaugenommen immer noch das wichtigste Kriterium für mich.

Wenn ich z.B. einen AMD R5-1500X nehmen würde, hätte ich für recht wenig Geld eine gute Monoleistung, dankt der 3,5 GHz und dem XFR des X-Modells, bräuchte eventuell erstmal gar nicht von Hand zu übertakten, also hätte kein Risiko und auch keinen theoretischen Garantieverlust und vermutlich trotzdem genug Leistung. Dazu weniger Energieverbrauch als bei einem auf 3,5 GHz getakteten 6-Kerner oder 8-Kerner. Außerdem würde mir vermutlich der Wraith-Cooler des 1500X ausreichen, also nochmal etwa 50-80 Euro gespart.
Ebenso würde beim 1500X wahrscheinlich der B350-Chipsatz reichen, also kann ich am Board auch nochmal sparen.
Insgesamt hab ich dann doch einen recht großen Preisunterschied zum 1600 und erstrecht zum 1600X und 1700.


----------



## Sirthegoat (22. Mai 2017)

Hand anlegen würde ich bei allen nicht umsonst hat man mal die Möglichkeit jede CPU zu Übertakten / Anzupassen ohne dafür einen Aufpreis zahlen zu müssen. XFR gilt soweit ich weiß bei vollem Boost nur für zwei oder sogar einem Kern bei Vollast. Weiterhin wird schnell Takt aufgrund von Temperatur und Leistungsaufnahme abgezogen. Unterm Strich ladet man schnell bei 3,5 Ghz Basis Takt was mit zusätzlich niedrig taktendem single channel Ram nicht wirklich viel Ipc liefert. Auch stehen viele B350 Boards momentan aufgrund der spärlichen Wandleraustattung in der Kritik, reichen tun sie nur wird es hier und da sehr warm.
Ich würde weiterhin empfehlen mehr Geld in die Hand zu nehmen schließlich kaufst du eine CPU nicht jedes Jahr neu, bei meinem 2600k habe ich damals auch etwas mehr Geld in die Hand genommen und habe einen 8 Thread CPU vor 5 Jahren gekauft obwohl der Trend nicht mal 4 Thread waren und generell von Ht abgeraten wurde das es damals in Spiele null gebracht hat, gerade in den letzten Jahre brachte die Mehrzahl an Threads allerdings ne Menge. Alternativ würde ich eventuell sogar dazu raten doch einen Intel in Betracht zu ziehen, klar der Hype um Ryzen ist groß nur wenn man eine CPU mit acht Threads mit hoher Ipc ohne Übertaktung möchte führt da kein Weg dran vorbei.


----------



## Tim1974 (22. Mai 2017)

Dissi schrieb:


> Alternativ würde ich eventuell sogar dazu raten doch einen Intel in Betracht zu ziehen, klar der Hype um Ryzen ist groß nur wenn man eine CPU mit acht Threads mit hoher Ipc ohne Übertaktung möchte führt da kein Weg dran vorbei.



Sorry aber nein!
Intel käme für mich wenn dann nur noch alls Billiglösung mit Pentium G4560 in Frage, alle anderen halte ich für total überteuert, insbesondere die i7.
Ich glaube auch nicht, daß ich ca. 30% Leistungsunterschied wirklich merken werde in Spielen, die ja meist sowieso von der Grafikkarte limitiert werden.
Aber für gut 30% mehr Leistung eben mal doppelt so viel für die CPU auszugeben ist wirtschaftlich gesehen eine Katastrophe, außerdem bei der TDP des i7-7700K und den Temperaturen die diese CPU angeblich unter Volllast manchmal hat, sehe ich den schon fast als werkseitig übertaktet an und kann mir nicht so recht vorstellen, daß dieser ebenso viele Jahre durchhalten wird wie ein R5-1500X mit Werkstakt.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. Mai 2017)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Aber für gut 30% mehr Leistung eben mal doppelt so viel für die CPU auszugeben ist wirtschaftlich gesehen eine Katastrophe.



187 zu 310 (Mindfactory 1500x zu i7 7700) ist bei dir das Doppelte???


----------



## HisN (22. Mai 2017)

http://abload.de/img/ashes_stromverbrauch_dzu6i.jpg





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zdZehhZnMjQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Niedlich auch:
Bild: watchdogs2_2016_12_22hiuhr.jpg - abload.de
Bild: watchdogs2_2016_12_22hxusr.jpg - abload.de





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DqbQ8oIb8G8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WPcaFpr2Ov4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ssYIkjZwsoA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=au9jcrS0aC8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Tim1974 schrieb:


> welche aktuellen Spiele und Simulationen wirklich schon von mehr als 4 Kernen mit SMT (also 8 Threads) profitieren, also für welche Spiele sich ein 6-Kerner mit SMT oder gar ein 8 -Kerner mit SMT heute schon spürbar lohnt?



Die Frage ist nur: Ist Deine Graka auch stark genug, dieses umzusetzen?
Ich meine, Deine Frage ist durchaus legitim, und ich beobachte auch gerne.
Aber da ich in UHD unterwegs bin muss ich mich meistens schon sehr anstrengen um Unterschiede zu sehen^^


----------



## Sirthegoat (22. Mai 2017)

Da möchte ich dir nicht widersprechen man hat praktisch fast immer ein GPU Limit und wenn dem 1500x mit Werktakt die Puste ausgeht wird auch der 7700k keine Bäume mehr ausreisen können dazu gebe ich dir vollkommen recht das der 7700k aus preislicher Sicht ein völliger Witz ist seit AMD den Markt belebt nur ist es doch Quatsch wegen  30€ an 4 Threads für die Zukunft zu sparen, den Sechskerner kannst du auch auf einem B350 Board betreiben das macht den Braten jetzt nicht Fett durch welche CPU die Wandler glühen. 
Du musst eben bedenken das man mit Ryzen auch so noch genug Probleme hat, ohne etwas Basteln und lesen verschenkt man einfach viel Leistung sehr unnötig gerade bei Übertaktung und speziell den Speicherproblemen wer denkt er kauft da momentan ein Rundum-sorglos-paket mit ähnlicher Ipc eines Skylakes ohne das man daran taktet liegt schlicht und einfach voll daneben.


----------



## Tim1974 (22. Mai 2017)

Ja, gute Argumente, einzig das mit den 30 Euro Unterschied zwischen R5-1500X und 1600 möchte ich etwas relativieren. Sicher sind 30 Euro da kein großer Unterschied, aber der 1600 taktet ab Werk auch deutlich niedriger als der 1500X, man wird also eher übertakten müssen, wenn man die gleiche Monoleistung des 1500X haben will. Durch das Übertakten braucht man dann vielleicht einen extra Kühler, der schnell weitere 50 Euro und mehr verschlingen kann, ebenfalls wäre eventuell auch ein besseres Netzteil und Mainboard dann sinnvoll.
Eventuell ist man also deutlich teurer mit dem 6-Kerner, auch wenn die CPU selbst erstmal kaum teurer ist.
Dann ist noch die Frage ob die 2 Kerne mehr so viel ausmachen bei den aktuellen und bald kommenden Spielen, es könnte ja auch sein, daß die Spieleentwicklung recht schnell einen Sprung macht und statt 4 dann auf 8 Kerne setzt, klingt zwar unlogisch, aber wer sagt uns das die Entwicklung so linear voranschreitet?
Oft sind die aktuellen Spielkonsolen ja für die Entwicklung wichtig, wenn Spiele davon auf PCs skaliert werden.

Das mit den Speicherproblemen ist ja unerfreulich, also kann man nicht damit rechnen, daß ab Werk gleich alles so unproblematisch funktioniert wie ich es in der Vergangenheit meistens von intel-Systemen gewöhnt war?


----------



## HisN (22. Mai 2017)

Du siehst es zu generell.
Stell Dir vor die Spiele-Entwicklung macht einen riesigen Schritt und nutzt plötzlich bis zu 70 Kerne.
Aber Du kaufst Dir nur Games die Single-Thread programmiert sind.

Sieh das nicht so global. 
Wichtig ist nur Deine Software.

Deshalb wäre Deine Frage viel Sinnvoller gestellt wenn Du fragen würdest:

Ich zocke im Moment Spiel XXX, reagiert das auf mehr als XXX Kerne. Ja/Nein.

Wer soll denn bitte eine Liste pflegen bei der Anzahl an Games die es gibt? Und wer von uns soll wissen wie sich die Softwareindustrie entwickelt, oder welche Games Du Dir kaufen wirst und was die an Hardware-Anforderungen haben werden.
Und was interessiert es Dich tatsächlich, wenn Du sowieso die ganze Zeit im GPU-Limit hängst, weil Du eine langsame Graka und einen hochaufgelösten Monitor zuammen betreibst?

Hier mal ein Screenshot von 2011 (ja, ich hatte 2011 schon 12 Threads im Rechner) ... und was bis tatsächlich bis heute passiert?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Auch heute noch kommen Spiele auf den Markt die genau einen Kern benutzen. Einfach weil es Zeit und Geld kostet eine Game-Engine zu parallelisieren. 

http://abload.de/img/stellaris_2016_05_18_hoszb.jpg


----------



## Cook2211 (22. Mai 2017)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Dann ist noch die Frage ob die 2 Kerne mehr so viel ausmachen bei den aktuellen und bald kommenden Spielen



Je nach Spiel können 2 Kerne bzw. 4 Threads durchaus was ausmachen. Es gibt ja jetzt schon Spiele, die sehr gut mit jedem zusätzlichen Kern skalieren. Ich würde einen 6C/12T jederzeit einem 4C/8T vorziehen.


----------



## scimitare (23. Mai 2017)

Er möchte nur hören das AMD besser ist als Intel. Sowas wie abwägen ist da nicht drin. Falls du jetzt wirklich die Absicht hast eine CPU zu kaufen, kauf auf jeden Fall den 1600. Der ist in keinem Punkt schlechter als der 1500x wenn er übertaktet wird. Es hat nur Vorteile!


----------



## Sirthegoat (23. Mai 2017)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ja, gute Argumente, einzig das mit den 30 Euro Unterschied zwischen R5-1500X und 1600 möchte ich etwas relativieren. Sicher sind 30 Euro da kein großer Unterschied, aber der 1600 taktet ab Werk auch deutlich niedriger als der 1500X, man wird also eher übertakten müssen, wenn man die gleiche Monoleistung des 1500X haben will. Durch das Übertakten braucht man dann vielleicht einen extra Kühler, der schnell weitere 50 Euro und mehr verschlingen kann, ebenfalls wäre eventuell auch ein besseres Netzteil und Mainboard dann sinnvoll.
> Eventuell ist man also deutlich teurer mit dem 6-Kerner, auch wenn die CPU selbst erstmal kaum teurer ist.
> Dann ist noch die Frage ob die 2 Kerne mehr so viel ausmachen bei den aktuellen und bald kommenden Spielen, es könnte ja auch sein, daß die Spieleentwicklung recht schnell einen Sprung macht und statt 4 dann auf 8 Kerne setzt, klingt zwar unlogisch, aber wer sagt uns das die Entwicklung so linear voranschreitet?
> Oft sind die aktuellen Spielkonsolen ja für die Entwicklung wichtig, wenn Spiele davon auf PCs skaliert werden.
> ...



Unterm Strich frage ich dich ob du wirklich glaubst das 2 Kerne mehr einen Kauf eines Kühlers, eines potenteren Netzteils und eines Mainboard für Oc wirklich notwendig machen oder ob du wenn du an all diesen Quellen sparst nicht selbst beim 4 Kerner an die Grenzen stößt?!  Ich selbst bin jetzt vom 2600k auf den 1700 gewechselt und habe diesen auf 3,9 Ghz laufen bei 1,25 Volt, SFX würde da bei dem 1800x schon deutlich mehr Spannung geben die CPU kommt in meinem kleinen Cupe kaum an 60°C und ich kühle auch nur mit Luft. Genauso siehts mit dem 1500x und dem 1600 aus, investiere einfache die Zeit und holl das sinnvollste aus dem Chip raus welchen du bekommst, danach eben noch undervolten und du hast im Prinzip die gleiche Wärme wenn nicht weniger wie ein 1500x mit SFX out of the Box, nur eben mit mehr Leistung. Wie gesagt ein Netzteil oder Mobo bei dem du für einen 1500x sparst wird auch nicht besser oder schlechter mit einem gut eingestellen 1600 laufen da wird unterm Strich einfach am falschen Ende gespart oder eben an der Eigeninitiative wirklich schwer ist das ganze nicht, Guides gibt es wieder wie Sand am Meer. Letztendlich verbringt man mit dem Einstellen des Rams sowieso deutlich mehr Zeit..


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (23. Mai 2017)

uii das wird viel

rise if the tomb raider dx11 und dx12 2016
deus ex MD dx11 und dx12 2016
Hitman dx11 und dx12 2016
just cause 3 dx11 2015
Dishonord 2 dx11  2016
F1 2016 dex11 2015
the division dx11 und dx12 2016
GR wildlands dx11  2017
Watch dogs 1 und 2 dx11 2014 und 2017
doom opengl und vulkan 2016
COD black ops 3 dx11 2015
COD inf warfare dx11 2016
dying light dx11 2015
Betafield 4 und 1 dx11 2015 und 2016 
shadow warrior 2 dx11 2016
sniper elite 4 dx11 und  dx12 2017
warhammer 40k dawn of war 3 dx11 2017
total warhammer dx11 2016
the witcher 3 dx11 2014
Mirrors edge catalyst dx11 2015
PvZ garden warfare 2 dx11 2016
mass effect andromeda dx11 2017
titanfall 2 dx11 2016
Prey 2017 dx11 2017
GTA 5 dx11 2014

es sind bestimmt noch mehr das heißt nicht das die games nicht laufen auf nen quad aber da muss man schon arg gewappnet sein und fps Einbrüche von etwa 70% verkraften
also von 100fps auf 30fps
wenn es um multiplayer geht ja dann ist das schwieriger zu beantworten.
Weil größtenteils nicht reproduzierbar.


----------



## FortuneHunter (23. Mai 2017)

Watch Dogs ist auch so ein Kanidat, der von mehr Kernen profitiert, wenn man eine potente Grafikkarte hat und unter 1080P spielt und das deutlich.

Daher habe ich mal ein Experiment gemacht. 
Ich habe in meinem Rechner einer i7-5820K verbaut, der mit 3,6 GHz auf allen 6 Kernen läuft. Rest des Systems soweit für das folgende relevant: 16 Gbyte RAM Quad-Channel Betrieb und Palit GTX1080 Gamerock @ Stock-OC.

Man kann mittels BIOS von meinem Mainboard einzelne Kerne abschalten, so dass ich in der Lage bin einen 4 Kerner + HT unter den gleichen Bedingungen (Cache etc) zu simulieren. 
Im Prinzip ein Vergleich wie zwischen einen Ryzen 1500X und 1600. Was ja der Fragestellung entspricht.

Diese Einstellungen habe ich ingame benutzt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin einer längere Strecke gefahren, um  an aussagekräftige Zahlen zu kommen. 20 Sekunden Benchmarks zeigen nämlich nur die Hälfte.

Hier jeweils der Start und Zielscreen ... OSD ist Afterburner ... Die FPS wurden mittels FRAPS aufgezeichnet.

4 Kerne + HT:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6Kerne + HT:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So und hier das Diagramm der Framerates. Verschiebungen entstehen hier aufgrund von kleineren Unfällen, keinem Vorbeikommen an Engstellen etc. Trotzdem kann man deutlich den Unterschied von 4 und 6 Kernen mit HT sehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Mai 2017)

Es ist in Spielen auf jeden Fall eine Tendenz da, hin zum Ausnutzen von mehr CPU Threads. Das heißt natürlich nicht, dass man jetzt und in naher Zukunft nichts mehr mit 4C/8T CPUs anfangen kann. Aber Aufgrund der sehr günstigen Preise für die AMD Sechskerner sind die in meinen Augen aktuell die Top Empfehlung für einen Gaming Rechner.


----------



## mihi83 (23. Mai 2017)

Ich denke dass es ziemlich schnell in Richtung 8 Threads und mehr geht. Spieleentwickler müssen diesen Weg ja bereits seit Jahren gehen wenns um Multiplattformtitel geht, da die aktuelle Konsolengeneration ja 8 Kerner verbaut haben. D.h. man kann bei neuen und aktuellen Titeln davon ausgehen dass diese auf mindestens 8 Threads laufen.
Nun müssen die Entwickler hier ohnehin Engines konzpieren und coden die stark paralelisiert sind, der Mehraufwand dies dann in noch kleineren Clustern zu bauen hält sich in Grenzen. (Extrem) Theoretisch könnten Sie jeden zu berechnenden Parameter in einen separaten Thread schieben, aber ich denke dass bei modernen Titel 12-16 Threads sinnvoll Möglich sein sollten.


----------



## Sirthegoat (23. Mai 2017)

Es gibt schlicht und einfach auch Dinge die sich nicht parallelisieren lassen was viele Leute nicht wahrhaben wollen die ganze Sache ist also nicht ganz so simpel wie sie auf den ersten Blick aussieht aber gerade aus der Sicht von "Minimum-Fps" macht es auf jeden Fall Sinn.


----------



## mihi83 (23. Mai 2017)

Dissi schrieb:


> Es gibt schlicht und einfach auch Dinge die sich nicht parallelisieren lassen was viele Leute nicht wahrhaben wollen die ganze Sache ist also nicht ganz so simpel wie sie auf den ersten Blick aussieht aber gerade aus der Sicht von "Minimum-Fps" macht es auf jeden Fall Sinn.



Nunja, mit dem nötigen Code-Aufwand lässt sich so einiges parallelisieren, ob der Aufwand allerdings zu dem Nutzen steht ist eine andere Sache bzw. ob es überhaupt Performancegewinn bringt. Bei zu granularer parallelisierung wird der Overhead irgendwann mal so groß dass mehr Resourcen für Timings, etc verbraten werden als der Zugewinn an Performance bringt. Allerdings relativiert sich das ganze mit der stetig steigenden IPC Performance.


----------



## amdahl (23. Mai 2017)

> Allerdings relativiert sich das ganze mit der stetig steigenden IPC Performance


...nicht. Genau die Leistung einzelner Kerne ist es doch die seit Jahren nicht mehr signifikant steigt. Taktbereinigt liegt die Steigerung von Generation zu Generation im einstelligen Prozentbereich. Ein bisschen mehr wird noch rausgequetscht mit minimal höherem Takt und etwas schnellerem RAM und vielleicht einer weiteren Cache-Stufe, aber im Großen und Ganzen ist die Tube leer. Man ist bildlich gesprochen schon dabei sie in den Schraubstock zu spannen. Mittelfristig geht es nur mit mehr Kernen weiter.
Und bevor jetzt jemand mit Ryzen kontern will: Dessen Vorgänger war schon von 5 Jahren schwach gerade bei der single-core Leistung. Dass da eine Steigerung drin war versteht sich von selbst.


----------



## mihi83 (23. Mai 2017)

Nicht mehr Signifikant?  Und taktbereinigung ist meiner Meinung nach hier nicht zulässig da die Taktraten einfach Steigen und Performance eben nicht allein von der Mikroarchitektur abhängt sondern auch vom Takt, und dieser steigt nunmal von Generation zu Generation.
Wir haben zwar keine Performancesteigerungen wie noch um die Jahrtausendwende, allerdings ist es a) auch nichtmehr so einfach wie früher, zB sind Fertigungsprozesse nichtmehr so "einfach" zu handhaben; und b) Intel hatte praktisch 0 Konkurenz und Druck seitens AMD, man konnte sich auf der Core Architektur ausruhen.
(Berzahlbare) Konkurenz belebt das Geschäft und es gibt nun 2 Möglichkeiten: Intel muss die Preise teils drastisch senken, oder Sie zaubern eine CPU aus dem Hut die den Abstand wiederherstellt.
Beides denkbare Szenarien, so oder so: für die Kunden ist es gut.
Zum eigentlichen Thema: 8 Cores/Threads sind ja mittlerweile mehr als Mainstream (PS4/XBO) und die Entwickler haben ja auch schon zu Hauf gezeigt dass sich 8 Threads mehr als Beherrschen lassen. Wenn ich mich nicht Irre wurde sogar gezeigt das BF1 (Frostbite)  wunderbar auf 12 Threads skaliert - das alles Stand 2016


----------



## HisN (23. Mai 2017)

Skaliert bis 16 Threads. Mehr habe ich leider nicht zum testen, und dann reicht die Leistung meiner Graka (Titan X Pascal) auch so langsam nicht mehr aus um im CPU-Limit zu bleiben. Siehe #16


----------



## amdahl (23. Mai 2017)

mihi83 schrieb:


> Nicht mehr Signifikant?  Und taktbereinigung ist meiner Meinung nach hier nicht zulässig da die Taktraten einfach Steigen und Performance eben nicht allein von der Mikroarchitektur abhängt sondern auch vom Takt, und dieser steigt nunmal von Generation zu Generation.



Du sprachst von IPC. IPC=instructions per cycle
Das ist eine taktbereinigte Größe. Wie du jetzt argumentieren willst dass taktbereinigt nicht zulässig sei ist mir schleierhaft.
Und beim Thema höherer Takt laufen wir ganz offensichtlich langsam ins Limit, die Sprünge werden immer kleiner und arg weit über 5GHz wird es nicht mehr hinaus gehen.
Das ist auch nichts was unbedingt diskutierenswert ist. Stagnation bei der single-core Performance ist ein Fakt, die Konsequenz daraus ist zum Beispiel dass die Kernanzahl bei Server-CPUs in den letzten Jahren sprunghaft angestiegen ist und dass in absehbarer Zeit auch im Highend-Consumer-Bereich mehr Kerne das Maß der Dinge werden.


----------



## mihi83 (23. Mai 2017)

amdahl schrieb:


> Du sprachst von IPC. IPC=instructions per cycle
> Das ist eine taktbereinigte Größe. Wie du jetzt argumentieren willst dass taktbereinigt nicht zulässig sei ist mir schleierhaft.



Da hast du vollkommen Recht, Sorry.
Was ich meinte war einfach die rohe "per Core Performance" wobei auch diese nicht unwesentlich stieg, so verzeichnet bereits Haswell im Vergleich zu Sandybridge durchwegs eine mindestens 15% erhöhte Leistung (in synthetischen Benchmarks sowie Alltagsapplikationen), ob diese Relativ kleinen Sprünge zwischen den Genrationen (immerhin ist ja noch Ivy Bridge dazwischen) die Anschaffung einer neuen CPU zu Intel Preisen rechtfertigt ist natürlich eine andere Sache.
Was ich eigentlich sagen will ist dass die Intels durchaus Leistungssprünge gemacht haben, aber eben nicht diese die man a) von früher gewohnt war und b) die derartig "hohe" Preise rechtfertigen.

Das Takte bei 5GHz anstehen ist aus heutiger Sicht legitim, ich wage aber nicht zu behaupten das dass hier eine unüberwindbare Grenze darstellen wird, ich erinnere an dieser Stelle an das NetBurst Disaster nachdem Intel postuliert hat das die Zukunft in Multicore CPUs liegen wird mit geringeren Taktraten. Gut 10 Jahre später ist man wieder bei NetBurst Taktraten - und sogar noch darüber.

Ich bin genau wie du der Meinung das mehr als 4 Kerne am Consumer Markt sich etablieren werden, nein sogar müssen, lt HisN skaliert Frostbite bereits auf mindestens 16 Threads also 8 Kerner mit SMT sind vollkommen legitim, ich behaupte sogar das 16 Kerner (16 Cores sind immer noch besser als 16 Threads  ) in naher Zukunft die performanteste Wahl sein werden, wie man sieht bekommt Frostbite den entstehenden Overhead gut abgehandelt.


----------



## Tim1974 (23. Mai 2017)

Ich glaube das wird wenn, dann noch sehr lange dauern, bis man von mehr als 4 Kernen mit SMT bei Alltagsanwendungen und Spielen merklich profitiert.
Viele Spiele nutzen im wesentlich immer noch nur einen Kern richtig hoch aus dümpeln auf den anderen Kernen nur so vor sich hin.
Anwendungssoftware zieht auch manchmal keinen Vorteil aus mehr als 4 Kernen, hörte ich.


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Mai 2017)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Viele Spiele nutzen im wesentlich immer noch nur einen Kern richtig hoch aus dümpeln auf den anderen Kernen nur so vor sich hin.



Ich weiß ja nicht, welche Spiele du spielst, aber ich habe da bei aktuellen AAA Games andere Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## scimitare (23. Mai 2017)

Er glaubt halt und informiert sich nicht, sonst wüsste er dass fast alle Spiele der letzten Jahre zumindest 2 oder 4 Kerne richtig ausnutzen können. Bei ihm braucht man auch keine rationalen Argumente anzuführen, denn obwohl hier bereits 30 Titel genannt wurden die von mehr als 4 Kernen profitieren, sieht er immer noch nicht ein dass es Sinn macht einen Hexa-Core zu kaufen.


----------



## sethdiabolos (23. Mai 2017)

Seit knapp 7 Jahren nutzen die meisten Spiele 4 Kerne, seit 3 Jahren hat man Vorteile durch SMT und seit knapp 2 Jahren kommen immer mehr Spiele raus, die auch über 8 Threads hinaus besser laufen. 

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HisN (23. Mai 2017)

Es hängt halt alles von der eigenen Software-Auswahl ab.


----------



## Tim1974 (23. Mai 2017)

Entscheidend ist doch was ich nutze:
Far Cry 3 und 4 haben auf einem Thread rund 95% Auslastung bei meinem i7 gehabt, die anderen Threads waren relativ niedrig ausgelastet.
Über das neue X-Plane 11 las ich in einem anderen Forum, das ein Quadcore reichen würde, wenn er denn genug Monoleistung und Taktfrequenz (4 GHz) hätte, stattdessen soll es da angeblich sogar Sinn machen auf 32 statt 16 GB RAM zu setzen.
Über Cubase, was ich nutze las ich auch, daß nur 4 Kerne genutzt werden.

Sicher kann ich nicht bei all diesen Programmen/Spielen aus eigenen Erfahrungen sprechen und gebe das wieder, was andere geschrieben habe, ohne sicher zu wissen ob es stimmt, aber es gibt doch schonmal eine Vorstellung was aktuelle Software betrifft.
Was die hier genannten Titel betrifft, vielleicht hab ich da was überlesen oder wieder vergessen, aber ich kaufe ja nicht jedes aktuelle Spiel, nur weil es neu ist und alle von reden, meist kaufe ich Spiele erst, wenn es sie für maximal 29 Euro gibt, dann sind sie meist nicht mehr brandneu.

Aber ich sehe ein, daß ein Hexacore sinnvoller ist als ein Quadcore, irgendwie wäre es auch etwas deprimierend, wenn ich nach dem kaputten i7-4770K nun wieder einen Quadcore mit SMT und genau der gleichen Taktfrequenz kaufe, der fast identisch schnell ist. 
Dagegen wäre der AMD R5-1600X schon ein ordentlicher Schritt nach vorne.


----------



## HisN (23. Mai 2017)

http://abload.de/img/x-plane_2017_01_08_23q8uv4.jpg


----------



## scimitare (23. Mai 2017)

Du würdest leistungsmäßig sogar einen Rückschritt machen. Der 4770K ist übertaktet trotz seines Alter schneller. Aber hier 20€ zu sparen und dann einen Prozessor zu haben der definitiv weniger zukunftssicher ist macht halt keinen Sinn.


----------



## WalterWachtel (23. Mai 2017)

@Tim...vllt ist es für Dich am besten auf eine der aktuellen Konsolen umzusteigen fürs zocken...


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (23. Mai 2017)

Bei Konsolen muss man sich zumindest nicht so sehr mit der Hardware auseinandersetzen. Man bekommt eine Plastikkiste vorgesetzt und muss damit zufrieden sein


----------



## Tim1974 (24. Mai 2017)

UserBenchmark: AMD Ryzen 5 1500X vs Intel Core i7-4770K
Hiernach sieht es so aus, daß der i7-4770K von der Monoleistung her ca. 4% schneller ist als der R5-1500X, allerdings ist der 1500X in der Multicoreleistung dafür um ca. 2% schneller. 
Unterm Strich also sind beide ziemlich genau gleichschnell, der Ryzen ist aber meiner Ansicht nach die viel modernere CPU mit mehr Reserven und besser verarbeitet (Heatspreaderverlötung usw.), wenn ich einen von beiden nehmen *müßte*, würde ich den Ryzen R5-1500X sogar dann nehmen, wenn er 50 Euro teurer wäre als der i7-4770K.

Aber nehmen werd ich keinen von beiden mehr, sinnvoller ist für mich dann wirklich der R5-1600X, da hab ich gleich zwei Kerne mehr und da ich ja nicht gedenke selbst zu übertakten, kann ich mit dem relativ hohen Grundtakt und dem höheren XFR sicherlich erstmal ganz gut leben und nach Ende der Garantie dann immer noch überlegen ein wenig selbst zu übertakten.
Nur find ich das irgendwie sehr sinnfrei, um sagen wir mal von 3,6 auf 4 GHz zu kommen gehe ich unvorhersehbare Risiken ein, verliere zumindest theoretisch die Garantie und habe dafür dann vielleicht 10% mehr Leistung, die ich sowieso nie merken werde, dazu deutlich mehr Energieverbrauch... 

Ich kaufe den PC nicht nur zum Spielen, aber auch dafür und eine XBox360 hab ich hier rumstehen, die staubt immer über die Monate ein und wird vielleicht einmal im Jahr hochgefahren, macht mir einfach null Spaß damit zu spielen, Egoshooter sind ein Krampf mit dem Gamepad, sowas will ich nur mit Maus und Tastatur spielen, Echtzeitstrategie ebenso, außerdem gibts da kaum was für Konsolen und echte Flugsimulationen wie X-Plane 10 und 11 für die Konsolen? 
Außerdem mache ich Audiorekording mit Cubase und ähnlichem, schneide und wandel Musik und Videos um usw..


----------



## Andregee (24. Mai 2017)

mihi83 schrieb:


> The Division, Wildlands, Doom & Project CARS skalieren auch auf 8 Threads (Wobei bei PC "nur" 4 Threads wirklich stark laufen, 5-8 nur so "nebenbei"), kann jedoch nicht sagen wie gut die Threads 5-8 auf echten Kernen laufen, Auf meinem Quadcore mit SMT (i7 4790) laufen besagte Games jedoch schön gleichmäßig auf allen Threads und lasten meine CPU gut aus.


Project Cars büßt unter Verwendung von Smt beim I7 ein paar Frames ein. Sicher verteilt der Scheduler die Last über 8 Threads. Das heißt aber nicht dass das Spiel daraus einen Nutzen ziehen kann. Einzig der Verwaltungsaufwand steigt und die Framerate sinkt leicht 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## scimitare (24. Mai 2017)

Die Userbenchmarks sagen überhaupts nichts aus, die Seite kannst du verbrennen. Der 4770K ist @ Stock in Spielen etwa 10% schneller hat aber mehr Übertaktungspotenzial.


----------



## Cook2211 (24. Mai 2017)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Nur find ich das irgendwie sehr sinnfrei, um sagen wir mal von 3,6 auf 4 GHz zu kommen gehe ich unvorhersehbare Risiken ein, verliere zumindest theoretisch die Garantie und habe dafür dann vielleicht 10% mehr Leistung, die ich sowieso nie merken werde, dazu deutlich mehr Energieverbrauch.



Das lässt sich so nicht verallgemeinern. Natürlich macht sich OC in CPU-limitierten oder -fordernden Games unter Umständen bemerkbar. Zum Beispiel in der Form, dass die Framerate stabiler ist.


----------



## Threshold (24. Mai 2017)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das lässt sich so nicht verallgemeinern. Natürlich macht sich OC in CPU-limitierten oder -fordernden Games unter Umständen bemerkbar. Zum Beispiel in der Form, dass die Framerate stabiler ist.



Das ist stark von der Game Engine abhängig.
Wenn du bei Anno erst mal im CPU Limit hockst, weil deine Einwohnerzahl die Fähigkeiten der Game Engine übersteigen, nützt dir mehr Takt absolut nichts.
Hab ich seit Jahren mit unterschiedlichen CPUs durchgekauft.


----------



## Tim1974 (24. Mai 2017)

scimitare schrieb:


> Die Userbenchmarks sagen überhaupts nichts aus, die Seite kannst du verbrennen. Der 4770K ist @ Stock in Spielen etwa 10% schneller hat aber mehr Übertaktungspotenzial.



Von den ganzen Vergleichsseiten fand ich Userbenchmarks... bisher aber immer am besten, ob die Werte allerdings genau sind, kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber die Übersichtlichkeit, die Menge an Vergleichspunkten usw. finde ich da sehr gut dargestellt und die Vergleiche wirken zumindest einigermaßen plausibel.
Wenn es bessere Vergleichsseiten dieser Art gibt, bin ich aber gerne bereit künftig diese zu nutzen, dann bitte her mit dem Link! 

Was das Übertaktungspotential des Heizwells angeht, da meist du doch sicher im geköpften zustand mit Flüssigmetall, oder?
Denn der Ryzen ist ja verlötet und eine viel neuere CPU-Generation mit feineren Stukturen und weniger Energieverbrauch, sollte also viel einfacher zu übertakten sein und dabei weniger heiß werden, zumindest in der Theorie.


----------



## WalterWachtel (24. Mai 2017)

Schon mal darüber nachgedacht warum Amd die DIE verlötet hat? Vllt weil man sonst niemals auf den Grundtakt gekommen wäre...oder meinst Du echt das AMD ein gemeinnütziger Verein ist, der gern bereit ist Mehrkosten auf sich zu nehmen, damit der Endverbraucher glücklich ist und richtig klasse übertakten kann? ...wohl eher nicht wa...


----------



## amdahl (24. Mai 2017)

Und in der Praxis kannst du dir ja mal ansehen wie viel bei den X-Modellen noch möglich ist. Die operieren schon nahe der Grenze.
Du stellst immer irgendwelche wilden Theorien auf welches technische Detail welche Vorteile haben müsste. Nur selten denke ich mir dabei "seems legit"


----------



## Tim1974 (24. Mai 2017)

Na so wild sind meine Theorien ja meist nun auch wieder nicht.

Klar, über die Gründe für die Verlötung können wir letztendlich nur spekulieren, aber wenn ich ein großer Hersteller wäre, würde ich versuchen die Kunden mit Qualität zu locken, also all das besser machen, was die Konkurrenz nicht so toll gelöst hat. Auf diese Weise kann man neue Stammkunden gewinnen und alte Stammkunden halten und erweckt den Eindruck auf Qualität zu setzen, das kommt doch eigentlich heutzutage immer gut an, wenn ich bedenke wieviel defekte Neuware heute so in den Handel kommt, egal ob nun PC-Teile oder andere Elektrogeräte.


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (24. Mai 2017)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Klar, über die Gründe für die Verlötung können wir letztendlich nur spekulieren, aber wenn ich ein großer Hersteller wäre, würde ich versuchen die Kunden mit Qualität zu locken, also all das besser machen, was die Konkurrenz nicht so toll gelöst hat



Mit dieser Einstellung würdest du deine Position aber nicht lange halten können. Selbst wenn das verlöten nur 2€ mehr pro CPU kostet, so summiert sich das mit der Masse dermaßen stark, dass man ohne Verlöten hunderttausende Euros spart. Und dann läuft die CPU vielleicht ein paar Grad wärmer, na und? Die meisten Anwender machen sich darum keinen Kopf. Das ist für einen Anwender, der etwas Ahnung von der Materie hat zwar ärgerlich, aber das nimmt man als großes Unternehmen so hin


----------



## Tim1974 (24. Mai 2017)

Mag sein, aber wenn mehr Kunden so denken würden wie ich, und ihnen die Verarbeitung wichtiger wäre, müßten die Hersteller umdenken und das würde uns allen zu Gute kommen.
Es geht eben um Angebot und Nachfrage, die Endkunden haben durchaus Macht und können die Marksituation mit beeinflussen, aber eben nur dann, wenn sie die Produkte und Hersteller mit dem Kauf unterstützen, die faire Produkte in guter Qualität abliefern.


----------



## Birdy84 (24. Mai 2017)

Es hat technische Gründe, warum Intel die "kleinen" CPUs nicht mehr verlötet.

Mehr dazu hier: The Truth about CPU Soldering - Overclocking.Guide


----------



## blautemple (24. Mai 2017)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Mag sein, aber wenn mehr Kunden so denken würden wie ich, und ihnen die Verarbeitung wichtiger wäre, müßten die Hersteller umdenken und das würde uns allen zu Gute kommen.
> Es geht eben um Angebot und Nachfrage, die Endkunden haben durchaus Macht und können die Marksituation mit beeinflussen, aber eben nur dann, wenn sie die Produkte und Hersteller mit dem Kauf unterstützen, die faire Produkte in guter Qualität abliefern.



Nur machst du die vermeintlich hohe Qualität halt an etwas arg absurden Punkten fest...


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (24. Mai 2017)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Es hat technische Gründe, warum Intel die "kleinen" CPUs nicht mehr verlötet.
> 
> Mehr dazu hier: The Truth about CPU Soldering - Overclocking.Guide



Ein echt guter Artikel, danke dafür. Also verbaut AMD größere DIEs oder ist denen die Langlebigkeit einfach egal, weil sie ihre CPUs verlöten?


----------



## WalterWachtel (24. Mai 2017)

Du erzählst uns hier was von "ich achte sehr auf Qualität" ...aber verstehst nicht das ein 4 Kerner +  SMT qualitativ schlechter ist als ein 6 Kerner + SMT...der 4 Kerner vom Ryzen hats eben nicht zum 6 Kerner geschafft...also schlechtere Qualität...ganz einfach eigentlich...und sehr oft hat gute Qualität halt seinen Preis...und der 6 Kerner von AMD hat eben das beste P/L Verhältnis dazu...ganz egal was das Mainboard dazu kostet...zumal wir da dann auch wieder die von Dir angesprochene Qualität zurückkommen könnten...das wurde hier ja auch breits geschrieben...weiter über den CPU Kühler mit höherer Qualität und Netzteil mit besserer Qualität....usw. 

Ich denke Du merkst worauf ich hinaus will...Du guckst eben am Ende doch nur auf den Preis und nicht auf die Qualität...


----------



## Threshold (24. Mai 2017)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Es hat technische Gründe, warum Intel die "kleinen" CPUs nicht mehr verlötet.
> 
> Mehr dazu hier: The Truth about CPU Soldering - Overclocking.Guide



Trotzdem könnte man die Frage stellen, wieso sie keine qualitativ hochwertigere WLP benutzen.
Gibt ja genug Leute, die mit flüssig Metall deutlich bessere Werte erreichen.
Ergo ist es trotz allem nur eine Kostenfrage.


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (24. Mai 2017)

Da sind wir wieder beim Kostenpunkt. Selbst wenn Intel nur 1€ pro CPU spart, machen die einen Haufen Geld damit. Und ob es nun 80°C oder 70°C sind.... das interessiert dann ohnehin nur die Overclocker


----------



## -Shorty- (24. Mai 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Trotzdem könnte man die Frage stellen, wieso sie keine qualitativ hochwertigere WLP benutzen.
> Gibt ja genug Leute, die mit flüssig Metall deutlich bessere Werte erreichen.
> Ergo ist es trotz allem nur eine Kostenfrage.


Oder eine Frage nach der Notwendigkeit. Die Menge an instabilen CPU's @ stock ist wohl überschaubar, sonst hätte man schon Maßnahmen ergriffen.


----------



## Threshold (24. Mai 2017)

TheGermanEngineer schrieb:


> Da sind wir wieder beim Kostenpunkt. Selbst wenn Intel nur 1€ pro CPU spart, machen die einen Haufen Geld damit. Und ob es nun 80°C oder 70°C sind.... das interessiert dann ohnehin nur die Overclocker



So sieht es aus. Die OEM Partner finden das klasse so, Intel sowieso und die Handvoll Bencher, die meckern, interessieren niemanden.


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (24. Mai 2017)

Ich wäre ja stark dafür, dass Intel alle K-CPUs mit besserer WLP oder gleich mit LQM ausliefert. Die anderen gesperrten CPUs können die ja gerne mit ihrer Zahnpasta vollkleistern. Würde zumindest das Ansehen hier im Forum beträchtlich erhöhen


----------



## Birdy84 (24. Mai 2017)

TheGermanEngineer schrieb:


> Ein echt guter Artikel, danke dafür.  Also verbaut AMD größere DIEs oder ist denen die Langlebigkeit einfach  egal, weil sie ihre CPUs verlöten?


Die Ryzen (oder auch Broadwell-E und Haswell-E) DIEs sind nun mal physikalisch so groß, sodass verlöten funktioniert.



Threshold schrieb:


> Trotzdem könnte man die Frage stellen, wieso sie keine qualitativ hochwertigere WLP benutzen.
> Gibt ja genug Leute, die mit flüssig Metall deutlich bessere Werte erreichen.
> Ergo ist es trotz allem nur eine Kostenfrage.


Vielleicht gibt es noch ein anderes Argument außer dem beschränkteren Temperaturbereich?


----------



## JackTheHero (24. Mai 2017)

Dissi schrieb:


> Da möchte ich dir nicht widersprechen. Man hat praktisch fast immer ein GPU Limit und wenn dem 1500x mit Werktakt die Puste ausgeht wird auch der 7700k keine Bäume mehr ausreisen können dazu gebe ich dir vollkommen recht das der 7700k aus preislicher Sicht ein völliger Witz ist seit AMD den Markt belebt.



Du schreibst ohne Punkt und Komma, furchtbar.. Solange ein 7700K in Spielen und Anwendungen gleichauf mit einem Ryzen ist, ist da gar nichts zu teuer. Und das sehe nicht nur ich so, das sieht PCGH auch so.
Im Ranking "Gesamt", also Spiele und Anwendungen ist er sogar über den Ryzen. Also hör bitte auf mit dem "I7 ist zu teuer.", das entspricht nicht der Realität. Laut dem Ranking ist eigentlich der Ryzen 1800X zu teuer. 

Man muss eben nach seinem Anwendungsgebiet schauen und dann entscheidet sich das. Allgemein kann man sowas gar nicht sagen. 



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Je nach Spiel können 2 Kerne bzw. 4 Threads durchaus was ausmachen. Es gibt ja jetzt schon Spiele, die sehr gut mit jedem zusätzlichen Kern skalieren. Ich würde einen 6C/12T jederzeit einem 4C/8T vorziehen.



Die Frage ist wie relevant das *jetzt* ist. Wenn man sich immer im GPU-Limit befindet, dann spielt es gar keine Rolle mehr. Solange spielbare Bildraten da sind, ist alles gut. Und wenn die CPU-Anforderungen in zukünftigen Spielen steigen, dann hat man ohnehin wieder eine aktuelle Grafikkarte und ist wieder im GPU-Limit. Entwicklerfirmen orientieren sich als erfolgsorientierte Unternehmen immer am kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner, nicht an dem Promille an Enthusiasten.



Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> es sind bestimmt noch mehr das heißt nicht das die games nicht laufen auf nen quad aber da muss man schon arg gewappnet sein und fps Einbrüche von etwa 70% verkraften
> also von 100fps auf 30fps



Bitte was?? Hab ich bisher noch nie erlebt und ich hab zuletzt Prey gezockt, Ghost Recon Wildlands, Sniper Shadow Warrior 3... Das ist einfach nur schlicht falsch was du sagst.  Hab einige Titel aus deiner Liste und das hab ich so NIE erlebt. Wer das hat, sollte mal sein System überprüfen..


----------



## Cook2211 (24. Mai 2017)

JackTheHero schrieb:


> Die Frage ist wie relevant das *jetzt* ist. Wenn man sich immer im GPU-Limit befindet, dann spielt es gar keine Rolle mehr. Solange spielbare Bildraten da sind, ist alles gut. Und wenn die CPU-Anforderungen in zukünftigen Spielen steigen, dann hat man ohnehin wieder eine aktuelle Grafikkarte und ist wieder im GPU-Limit. Entwicklerfirmen orientieren sich als erfolgsorientierte Unternehmen immer am kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner, nicht an dem Promille an Enthusiasten.



Wenn das stimmen würde, und sich immer einfach alles auf ein GPU Limit reduzieren ließe, dann würde es ja immer noch reichen, einen simplen Dualcore ohne SMT zu verbauen. Einfach die Grafiksettings hochsetzen, schon reicht auch ein Zweikerner.
Nur ist das alles nicht ganz so einfach. Denn je nachdem welche Aufgaben die CPU zugeteilt bekommt, können viele Threads auch im GPU Limit ein Vorteil sein. So ist es zum Beispiel in grafisch aufwendigen Openworld Games mittlerweile so, dass auch die CPU massig Arbeit bekommt. Da braucht man sich nur mal Post #24 anschauen.


----------



## Cleriker (24. Mai 2017)

WalterWachtel schrieb:


> Du erzählst uns hier was von "ich achte sehr auf Qualität" ...aber verstehst nicht das ein 4 Kerner +  SMT qualitativ schlechter ist als ein 6 Kerner + SMT...der 4 Kerner vom Ryzen hats eben nicht zum 6 Kerner geschafft...also schlechtere Qualität...



Das Zitat musst du jetzt aber liefern, in dem er innerhalb der letzten Seite (denn seit über einer Seite, hat er sich für den 1600 entschieden), dem vierkerner die bessere Qualität bescheinigt. Ich persönlich habe das nicht gesehen, aber wenn du es besser weißt, her damit. Denn wer so mit dem Finger auf andere zeigt, sollte das besser können.



JackTheHero schrieb:


> Du schreibst ohne Punkt und Komma, furchtbar.. Solange ein 7700K in Spielen und Anwendungen gleichauf mit einem Ryzen ist, ist da gar nichts zu teuer. Und das sehe nicht nur ich so, das sieht PCGH auch so.
> Im Ranking "Gesamt", also Spiele und Anwendungen ist er sogar über den Ryzen. Also hör bitte auf mit dem "I7 ist zu teuer.", das entspricht nicht der Realität. Laut dem Ranking ist eigentlich der Ryzen 1800X zu teuer.
> 
> Man muss eben nach seinem Anwendungsgebiet schauen und dann entscheidet sich das. Allgemein kann man sowas gar nicht sagen.
> ...


Nur fürs zocken, ist der 1800X ja auch zu teuer. Nicht umsonst wird immer der 1700 empfohlen.

Was man "jetzt" davon hat? Viel. Ich weiß nicht welche Art von User du bist, aber ich beispielsweise lege Aufgaben (Programme) gern mal an die Seite und lasse sie ein paar Tage da. Bis ich genau an der Stelle weitermachen mag. Ich versuche auch oft möglichst viel gleichzeitig hin zu bekommen. Das schließt auch das umwandeln meiner Bluray während des spielens mit ein. Ich möchte einfach nicht meine Gedanken nach dem PC und dessen Fähigkeiten richten, sondern genau umgekehrt. Just im Spiel auf pause, raus tabben, etwas CAD-Arbeit, Simulation starten mit acht threads und bis das fertig ist, weiter spielen. Einfach wie es mir gerade in den Kopf kommt. Da sind "jetzt" mit einem vierkerner schon sehr enge Grenzen gesetzt.

Was das mit den fps angeht... Er sprach von den min.fps du hast avg.fps rausgesucht.


Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## WalterWachtel (24. Mai 2017)

Wer Tims Beiträge in den letzten Wochen und Monaten verfolgt hat, der weiß was ich damit meine...und ansonsten ist es mir auch einfach nur zu egal um hier die ganzen posts durchzusehen...


----------



## DARPA (24. Mai 2017)

Bevor sich der Hr. Tim dann endlich mal für ein neues System entschieden hat, werden CPUs wahrscheinlich gar nicht mehr aus Silizium hergestellt.
Bis dahin wird man noch viele neue Threads sehen dürfen.


----------



## JackTheHero (24. Mai 2017)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wenn das stimmen würde, und sich immer einfach alles auf ein GPU Limit reduzieren ließe, dann würde es ja immer noch reichen, einen simplen Dualcore ohne SMT zu verbauen. Einfach die Grafiksettings hochsetzen, schon reicht auch ein Zweikerner.
> Nur ist das alles nicht ganz so einfach. Denn je nachdem welche Aufgaben die CPU zugeteilt bekommt, können viele Threads auch im GPU Limit ein Vorteil sein. So ist es zum Beispiel in grafisch aufwendigen Openworld Games mittlerweile so, dass auch die CPU massig Arbeit bekommt. Da braucht man sich nur mal Post #24 anschauen.



Ja das ist klar. Ich hab mir heute The Division gekauft und zocke es auch grade. Die CPU Auslastung bewegt sich immer so im Rahmen 30-50% und meine GPU wird immer ausgelastet. Das ist doch so ein Spiel, was von vielen Threads profitiert. Und hier sehe ich zum Beispiel noch keine Grenzen bei meiner CPU. Klar wenn ich 720p anschmeiße, dann geht die Auslastung auch mal auf 59% und meine GPU wird 97-99% ausgelastet, da kommt man dann an's Limit. Ich hab aber noch jede Menge Puffer.

Aber so wie das "Prozessorarchitektur" dargestellt hat, man hätte dann mit einem 4-Kerner Drops auf 30 FPS, das ist doch absoluter Käse, das kann man so nicht stehen lassen.


----------



## Cook2211 (24. Mai 2017)

JackTheHero schrieb:


> Ja das ist klar. Ich hab mir heute The Division gekauft und zocke es auch grade. Die CPU Auslastung bewegt sich immer so im Rahmen 30-50% und meine GPU wird immer ausgelastet. Das ist doch so ein Spiel, was von vielen Threads profitiert. Und hier sehe ich zum Beispiel noch keine Grenzen bei meiner CPU.



Ich muss bei sowas immer an Mafia 2 denken. Egal wie weit man die GPU ins Grafiklimit brachte, die CPU hat trotzdem limitiert. Denn die wurde zusätzlich zu den üblichen Aufgaben in einem Openworld Spiel auch noch für Physikberechnungen genutzt. Dadurch war man immer im CPU Limit.
Das ist halt das Beispiel, an das ich immer denken muss, wenn es um CPU und GPU Limits geht.


----------



## Sirthegoat (24. Mai 2017)

JackTheHero schrieb:


> Ja das ist klar. Ich hab mir heute The Division gekauft und zocke es auch grade. Die CPU Auslastung bewegt sich immer so im Rahmen 30-50% und meine GPU wird immer ausgelastet. Das ist doch so ein Spiel, was von vielen Threads profitiert. Und hier sehe ich zum Beispiel noch keine Grenzen bei meiner CPU. Klar wenn ich 720p anschmeiße, dann geht die Auslastung auch mal auf 59% und meine GPU wird 97-99% ausgelastet, da kommt man dann an's Limit. Ich hab aber noch jede Menge Puffer.
> 
> Aber so wie das "Prozessorarchitektur" dargestellt hat, man hätte dann mit einem 4-Kerner Drops auf 30 FPS, das ist doch absoluter Käse, das kann man so nicht stehen lassen.



Mach bitte mal einen Screenshot von deinem Task-Manager in dem die einzelnen Kerne angezeigt werden. Division lastet eigentlich die CPU sehr ordentlich aus sobald man die Schatten hochschaltet.


----------



## JackTheHero (25. Mai 2017)

Ich hab grade mal eine Session aufgenommen mit Afterburner OSD. Encode das gerade und dann lade ich das mal hoch. Bin halt noch im Prolog und war den da grade am beenden.


----------



## JackTheHero (25. Mai 2017)

So hier Gameplay mit maximalen Details inklusive diesen nVidia Schatten und 1440p.

The Division 1440p Max Details - Prolog - i7 7700K GTX 1070 Afterburner OSD Frametimes - YouTube


----------



## Sirthegoat (25. Mai 2017)

Sieht man doch das es sehr gut mit den Threads arbeitet gibt noch deutlich CPU lastigere Gebiete gerade Untergrund mit viele Npcs oder Dark Zone.


----------



## JackTheHero (25. Mai 2017)

Ja aber nicht in der Form dass ein 7700K damit überfordert wäre. Das ist albern. Im Durchschnitt bewegt sich das um 30-40%, was ich so bei allen aktuellen Titeln erlebe. Die CPU taktet sogar ab und zu runter weil sie nicht gefordert wird. ^^ DX11 läuft auch was besser als DX12 wie ich gemessen hab. Ja Underground traue ich mich noch nicht und spiele auch forciert die Kampagne.


----------



## Sirthegoat (25. Mai 2017)

Naja Division ist auch mittlerweile gute 1 1/4 Jahre alt und die CPU das Beste was es momentan für den normalen Intel Sockel gibt wäre schon schade wenn der es nicht gestämmt bekommen  würde. Aber wie gesagt es gibt Gebiete in dem Spiel da wird dein 7700k auch gut zu kämpfen haben, in DX11 läuft es generell auf Nvidia besser mit DX12 kriegt man je nach Generation bei AMD bis zu 20% mehr Leistung und deutlich bessere Frametimes.


----------



## KaterTom (25. Mai 2017)

JackTheHero schrieb:


> So hier Gameplay mit maximalen Details inklusive diesen nVidia Schatten und 1440p.
> 
> The Division 1440p Max Details - Prolog - i7 7700K GTX 1070 Afterburner OSD Frametimes - YouTube



Wie bekommt man denn das Diagramm in das Afterburner OSD? Geht das auch mit den anderen Werten? Sowas sehe ich jetzt zum ersten mal.


----------



## Birdy84 (25. Mai 2017)

Dissi schrieb:


> Naja Division ist auch mittlerweile gute 1 1/4 Jahre alt und die CPU das Beste was es momentan für den normalen Intel Sockel gibt wäre schon schade wenn der es nicht gestämmt bekommen  würde. Aber wie gesagt es gibt Gebiete in dem Spiel da wird dein 7700k auch gut zu kämpfen haben, in DX11 läuft es generell auf Nvidia besser mit DX12 kriegt man je nach Generation bei AMD bis zu 20% mehr Leistung und deutlich bessere Frametimes.


Im Grundsatz gab es die Diskussion schon als die ersten Dual Cores auf den Markt kamen. Das Ergebnis kennen wir, die Dual Cores haben sich gegen die Single Cores durchgesetzt. Dementsprechend werden die 6- Kerner den längeren Atem als 4-Kerner mit SMT haben.


----------



## JackTheHero (25. Mai 2017)

KaterTom schrieb:


> Wie bekommt man denn das Diagramm in das Afterburner OSD? Geht das auch mit den anderen Werten? Sowas sehe ich jetzt zum ersten mal.



Da musst du die Betas von Afterburner und RTSS installieren. 
Guru3D.com Forums - View Single Post - RTSS 6.7.0 beta 1

@Birdy84
Wird aber nicht so drastisch sein. Von 8 auf 16 zu parallelisieren wird nicht so einfach sein wie von 2 auf 4. Man kann ja nicht alles so einfach parallelisieren. Ist auch oftmals gar nicht notwendig. Selbst heute erscheinen noch Spiele die keine oder maximal 8 Threads nutzen. Far Cry Primal war sogar ein Spiel was nur 1 Kern nutzt, zumindest im Benchmark lief da bei mir nur 1 Kern auf 100%. ^^


----------



## Birdy84 (25. Mai 2017)

JackTheHero schrieb:


> Da musst du die Betas von Afterburner und RTSS installieren.
> Guru3D.com Forums - View Single Post - RTSS 6.7.0 beta 1
> 
> @Birdy84
> Wird aber nicht so drastisch sein. Von 8 auf 16 zu parallelisieren wird nicht so einfach sein wie von 2 auf 4. Man kann ja nicht alles so einfach parallelisieren. Ist auch oftmals gar nicht notwendig. Selbst heute erscheinen noch Spiele die keine oder maximal 8 Threads nutzen. Far Cry Primal war sogar ein Spiel was nur 1 Kern nutzt, zumindest im Benchmark lief da bei mir nur 1 Kern auf 100%. ^^


Wobei SMT nicht mit physikalischen Kernen gleichzusetzen ist.


----------



## scimitare (25. Mai 2017)

Nö die besten Ergebnisse erzielt man wenn man bei einem 8 Kerner HT abschaltet


----------



## sethdiabolos (25. Mai 2017)

Und wie wird es wohl bei einem Threadripper mit deaktiviertem SMT ausschauen? Da hat man dann ja 16 echte Kerne...


----------



## JanJake (25. Mai 2017)

Die ganze Diskussion ist eben doch sinnlos. Man muss sich einfach mal Tests ansehen von Spielen mit unterschiedlichen CPUs, die sogar unabhängig von der Auflöstung sind und man merkt schnell, dass selbst heute 6 Kerner leicht schneller sind als 4 Kerner. 

Der Unterschied mag vielleicht nur im Bereich von 10% sein, aber auf lange Sicht werden die 6 und 8 Kerner die bessere Wahl sein. 

Und da heute eh kaum noch Leistung bei den CPUs oben drauf kommt, kann man direkt lieber auf mehr Kerne setzen als auf wenige die höher Takten. Da hat man deutlich länger ruhe. Denn selbst in 3 Jahren werden die CPUs nicht viel schneller sein als heute.


----------



## scimitare (25. Mai 2017)

Also ich kan dazu nur sagen, dass ich damals einen der ersten Quadcores gekauft habe und ich hab es nie bereut. Ich konnte am Anfang locker noch mehrere Programme nebenher laufen lassen und später noch lange alle Spiele spielen die rauskamen während andere mit ihrem Dual Core in die Röhre geschaut haben. Mein Q6600 hat 7 Jahre lang gehalten, davon nur 3 Jahre übertaktet.

Man sollte manchen "neuen" Technologien aufgeschlossen sein. Wenn AMD auf ihre Fury 8 statt 4 GB HBM gepackt hätten, würden die Fury Besitzer heute nur wenig Grund zum Aufrüsten haben.


----------



## amdahl (25. Mai 2017)

Ja. Und hätten sie auf "alte" Technologien wie GDDR5 gesetzt wäre das problemlos machbar gewesen. Und immer noch schnell genug.


----------



## Tim1974 (25. Mai 2017)

Bleibt die Frage welche CPU für Nicht-Übertakter sinnvoller ist: 
a) AMD R5-1600X
b) AMD R7-1700
?
Der 1700 hat von allen momentan erhältlichen Ryzens den niedrigsten Grundtakt, anscheinend aber einen Turbo, der trotzdem höher geht als beim R5-1400.

Ich werd mich wohl zwischen a und b entscheiden, da a keinen Kühler dabei hat und b schon, wird es Preislich kaum nennenswerte Unterschiede geben, aber da ich absolut nicht vorhabe auch nur um 100 MHz zu übertakten, vermute ich mal ist a die bessere Lösung für mich, oder sieht das jemand anders?


----------



## Birdy84 (25. Mai 2017)

amdahl schrieb:


> Ja. Und hätten sie auf "alte" Technologien wie GDDR5 gesetzt wäre das problemlos machbar gewesen. Und immer noch schnell genug.


Ja, bei 330W TDP.


----------



## Sirthegoat (25. Mai 2017)

scimitare schrieb:


> Also ich kan dazu nur sagen, dass ich damals einen der ersten Quadcores gekauft habe und ich hab es nie bereut. Ich konnte am Anfang locker noch mehrere Programme nebenher laufen lassen und später noch lange alle Spiele spielen die rauskamen während andere mit ihrem Dual Core
> 
> Man sollte manchen "neuen" Technologien aufgeschlossen sein. Wenn AMD auf ihre Fury 8 statt 4 GB HBM gepackt hätten, würden die Fury Besitzer heute nur wenig Grund zum Aufrüsten haben.



Hätten sie mit Sicherheit auch gemacht wenn es möglich gewesen wäre aber so große Stacks gab es zu dieser Zeit praktisch nur auf dem Papier. Die Fury hat ganz andere Probleme in FullHD machen die 4 Gb HBM meist keine Probleme, viel größer ist das zu kleine Frontend das eine Vollauslastung aller Shader seltenst zulässt.


----------



## scimitare (26. Mai 2017)

Für nicht Übertakter lohnt der 1700 nicht, weil er in Spielen zu sehr abfällt.


----------



## Tim1974 (26. Mai 2017)

Was mich erstaunt sind die doch recht geringen Leistungsunterschiede der Monoleistung im Bereich zwischen 3 und 3,6 GHz bei den Ryzen-Modelle, zumindest wenn man dem hier glauben möchte:
UserBenchmark: AMD Ryzen 7 1700 vs 1800X

Demnach ist der 1800X gerade mal 9% schneller als der 1700, dabei beträgt der Taktunterschied beim Grundtakt 600 MHz, darum hätte ich da auf etwa 20% Leistungsunterschied getippt!


----------



## JackTheHero (26. Mai 2017)

Ich bin bei dieser Seite immer skeptisch..


----------



## scimitare (27. Mai 2017)

Userbenchmark ist rein synthetisch und somit völlig wertlos.


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2017)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Was mich erstaunt sind die doch recht geringen Leistungsunterschiede der Monoleistung im Bereich zwischen 3 und 3,6 GHz bei den Ryzen-Modelle, zumindest wenn man dem hier glauben möchte:
> UserBenchmark: AMD Ryzen 7 1700 vs 1800X
> 
> Demnach ist der 1800X gerade mal 9% schneller als der 1700, dabei beträgt der Taktunterschied beim Grundtakt 600 MHz, darum hätte ich da auf etwa 20% Leistungsunterschied getippt!



Na ja, wenn ich mir das so anschaue, dann sind da 2600 gegen 6000 User. Dabei ist bei vielen der 6000 User mit einem 1700 der Takt angehoben, teilweise eben auch bis 4GHz.
Von daher ist der Unterschied von 9% völlig normal. 
Alle 1800X takten auf 4GHz im Turbo Boost hoch. 70% der 1700 CPUs takten auch auf 4GHz hoch. Daraus resultiert ein Leistungsunterschied von 9%.

Fazit:
Vergiss die Webseite.


----------



## Tim1974 (27. Mai 2017)

Nagut, aber wo gibt es wirklich aussagekräftige Spiele- und Anwendungs-Benchmarks mit R5-1600X, R7-1700 und R7-1700X mit Werkstakt?


----------



## amdahl (27. Mai 2017)

Ja wo nur


----------



## Tim1974 (27. Mai 2017)

Ich hab schon die Tage etwas gesucht, aber so richtig nennenswerte Unterschiede zwischen 1600X und 1700X und 1800X sind mir da auch nicht aufgefallen, könnte auch so grob geschätzt um die 10% gewesen sein, manchmal auch weniger.
Darum frag ich mich ja, ob es wirklich heute und in absehbarer Zeit schon Sinn macht 8 Kerne zu haben, wenn die dafür niedriger getaktet sind.


----------



## scimitare (27. Mai 2017)

Kauf dir einfach die PCGH mit Ryzen Test. Könnte helfen.


----------



## Laggy.NET (27. Mai 2017)

i7 7700K oder R5 1600X zum zocken. Meine Meinung.

Angesichts des Preises dürfte die Wahl nicht schwer sein.

Der Punkt ist, dass die Spiele in den meisten fällen so wenig von den zusätzlichen Kernen der Ryzen 7 profitieren, dass der R5 1600X mit nur zwei kernen weniger bereits in den allermeisten Games nahezu die gesamte Leistung erbringen kann, die die Ryzen 7 CPUs in Games  erreichen. Deshalb macht es jetzt imho wenig Sinn, auf Ryzen 7 zu setzen, wenn Preis/Leistung eine Rolle spielt.

Der 7700K ist halt ein etwas anderer Kompromiss. Dank hoher Single Threading Leistung kann er sich in machen Spielen sehr viel deutlicher von R5 1600X absetzen, als der R7 1700, dafür ist er aber auch teurer und EVENTUELL weniger Zukunftstauglich.

Wobei sich die Frage stellt, in wiefern die vollen 12 Threads des R5 1600X (oder die 16 von Ryzen 7) in Zukunft eine Rolle spielen. Ich persönlich zweifle, dass es genauso "schnell" geht, wie beim Umstieg von  zwei auf vier Kernen, geschweige denn, dass die Performancegewinne so hoch ausfallen. Aber darüber kann man stundenlang streiten.


Imho sind der R5 1600X sowie der i7 7700K die aktuell sinnvollsten CPUs für anspruchsvolle Spieler.  Da der R5 1600X günstiger ist, aktuell genug Leistung für die allermeisten Games bietet und dank 12 Threads in Zukunft noch das ein oder andere Prozent herausholen könnte, würde ich hier wahrscheinlich zugreifen.


----------



## Tim1974 (27. Mai 2017)

Ich denke auch, der 1600X ist für mich wohl die beste Wahl, weil ich von Hand ja nicht übertakten will. Er hat schon den höchsten Ryzen-Grundtakt, verfügt über den XFR, der dann nochmals mehr Leistung ausquetscht, ohne das ich Hand an Spannungen oder Multi usw. legen muß.
Außerdem gibt es ihn bei meinem Händler nun schon für ca. 250 Euro, dann nochmal 60 Euro für einen Noctua dazu, ist zusammen dann aber immernoch recht günstig, finde ich.

Der i7-7700K mag ja von der Monoleistung her noch ein gutes Stück schneller sein und der Preis alleine ist auch nicht der Grund warum ich ihn nicht kaufe, mir geht es zum einen um eine echte Weiterentwicklung zu meinem kaputten i7-4770K und da ist der Ryzen mit 6 Kernen einfach ein echter Schritt nach vorne, zum anderen halte ich den AMD-Sockel für robuster und die CPU für besser verarbeitet (Platinenstärke, Heatspreaderverlötung usw.) auch wenn das anscheinend außer mich hier kaum jemand interessiert, für mich sind es Argumente, die ebenfalls eine Rolle spielen.

Was mich noch vom Kauf abhält sind die Gerüchte um die Speicherkompatibilität mancher Mainboards und das Wissen, daß in den nächsten Monaten noch viel neues kommt, was auch wenn ich von Intel nichts mehr kaufe, zumindest auf die AMD-Preise drücken könnten.


----------



## JackTheHero (27. Mai 2017)

Als ich vor 3 Monaten meinen 7700K gekauft hab und das gesamte alte System gewechselt hab (FX6300) kam Ryzen grade raus und ich hatte vor eigentlich auch Ryzen zu kaufen. Aber als dann die Geschichten mit dem RAM und der Abhängigkeit davon kamen hab ich mich doch für den Intel entschieden weil ich keine Lust auf Gefrickel hatte. Meinen 7700K werde ich auch noch köpfen und dann mal sehen wie weit ich ihn takten kann. 4.9 GHz ohne Köpfen ging mit Benchmarks schon, die dürften nachher dauerhaft drin sein. 

Mit beiden CPUs Ryzen 5 oder i7 fährt man nach wie vor gut und auch in absehbarer Zukunft da ich wie Laggy.NET der Meinung bin, dass hier der Sprung zu 8 -16 Threads in der Masse der Spiele nicht so schnell vonstatten gehen wird wie die Wechsel zuvor. Far Cry Primal lief im Benchmark sogar nur mit einem Kern.


----------



## scimitare (27. Mai 2017)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, der 1600X ist für mich wohl die beste Wahl, weil ich von Hand ja nicht übertakten will. Er hat schon den höchsten Ryzen-Grundtakt, verfügt über den XFR, der dann nochmals mehr Leistung ausquetscht, ohne das ich Hand an Spannungen oder Multi usw. legen muß.
> Außerdem gibt es ihn bei meinem Händler nun schon für ca. 250 Euro, dann nochmal 60 Euro für einen Noctua dazu, ist zusammen dann aber immernoch recht günstig, finde ich.
> 
> Der i7-7700K mag ja von der Monoleistung her noch ein gutes Stück schneller sein und der Preis alleine ist auch nicht der Grund warum ich ihn nicht kaufe, mir geht es zum einen um eine echte Weiterentwicklung zu meinem kaputten i7-4770K und da ist der Ryzen mit 6 Kernen einfach ein echter Schritt nach vorne, zum anderen halte ich den AMD-Sockel für robuster und die CPU für besser verarbeitet (Platinenstärke, Heatspreaderverlötung usw.) auch wenn das anscheinend außer mich hier kaum jemand interessiert, für mich sind es Argumente, die ebenfalls eine Rolle spielen.
> ...



Bis dir deine Ryzen CPU mit abgebrochenen Pins kaputt geht und du dann weder Intel noch AMD kaufen kannst weil beide Mängel haben


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (27. Mai 2017)

scimitare schrieb:


> Bis dir deine Ryzen CPU mit abgebrochenen Pins kaputt geht und du dann weder Intel noch AMD kaufen kannst weil beide Mängel haben



Und was machen wir dann? Hmmm.. Qualcomm stellt doch auch Prozessoren her, bzw. lässt diese herstellen


----------



## DARPA (28. Mai 2017)

VIA embedded CPU, da kann nix mehr schief gehen


----------



## Tim1974 (28. Mai 2017)

Wenn ich selbst einen Fehler mache, steh ich auch dazu, da gibts dann keinen Grund für mich den Hersteller zu wechseln. Also wenn mir die CPU runterfällt ist das klar mein Verschulden und ich muß damit Leben. Wobei noch fraglich ist, ob eine Pin so schnell abbricht, die bestehen ja aus Draht oder ähnlichem und nicht aus Glas! 

Was ist denn bei der Ryzen-RAM-Kompatibilität nun zu beachten?
Als Mainboard würde ich das Asus mit X370 nehmen, aber welche RAM-Module laufen darauf schnell und vorallem stabil (spezifikationsgerecht ohne OC)?
Ich würde 2x 8 GB nehmen, am liebsten als Kit und ohne nervig hohe Kühllamellen.


----------



## scimitare (28. Mai 2017)

Nimm einfach 2666 Mhz DDR 4 mit garantiertem Dual Rank. Die kannst du dann bei Bedarf auch noch hochtakten, meine 2133 Mhz laufen z.B. aktuell auch auf 2666 Mhz.


----------



## Cleriker (28. Mai 2017)

Die Kühlkörper kann man ja auch direkt abmachen, wenn sie wirklich stören. Das würde mich jedenfalls nicht abhalten.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## scimitare (28. Mai 2017)

Nö ich würde nach den Werten gehen und die Kühlkörper außen vorlassen - wenn sie wirklich stören kann man sie ja abmachen. Ich finde die Corsair Vengeance aber z.B. recht ansehnlich.


----------



## Tim1974 (29. Mai 2017)

Corsair ist bestimmt gut, hat ja nicht ohne Grund einen guten Ruf, bisher hatte ich aber fast immer Kingston ValueRam, mit denen ich auch sehr gute Erfahrungen über die Jahre gemacht habe, muß mal schauen, ob es die auch als DDR4-2666 2x 8 GB gibt.
Woran erkennt man denn das mit dem Dual Rank, was bedeutet das eigentlich genau?


----------



## amdahl (29. Mai 2017)

Du erkennst es daran dass es bei wenigen Herstellern in den Produkteigenschaften erwähnt wird Speicher mit Standard: DDR4, Einzelmodulgröße: 8GB, Anzahl Module: 2x, Speichertakt ab 2666MHz, Rank: dual Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Die ranks haben etwas mit der internen Organisation des DIMMs zu tun, also wie die einzelnen Speicherbausteine angebunden sind, deshalb sieht man einem DIMM diese Eigenschaft nicht zwangsläufig an. Tendentiell sind Module die beidseitig bestückt sind auch dual-rank, aber zwingend ist diese Zuordnung nicht. Deshalb muss man sich auf die Angaben des Herstellers verlassen.
Für einen Einstieg wie immer: Memory rank - Wikipedia


----------



## Tim1974 (30. Mai 2017)

Nochwas zu X-Plane 11:
Neukauf oder Aufrustung des PCs steht an? Empfehlungen zum Kauf. - Hardware - AEROSOFT COMMUNITY SERVICES

Ich weiß zwar nicht, ob das stimmt, was dort behauptet wird, wenn ja wäre es aber sehr schade, daß nicht mehr Kerne/Threads genutzt werden.


----------



## JackTheHero (30. Mai 2017)

Wieso? Wenn nicht mehr benötigt werden?


----------



## Cleriker (30. Mai 2017)

Es ist ein großer Unterschied zwischen "benötigt" und "genutzt" werden. Letzteres bietet sicherlich noch viel Spielraum bei einer Simulation. Man könnte beispielsweise für die KI von Vögeln einen Kern nutzen, oder für die Echtzeit Wettersimulation, oder realistischere Kondenzstreifen. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JackTheHero (30. Mai 2017)

Das ist klar. Das kannst du doch quasi endlos potentieren, wenn du willst. Die Frage ist aber was wirtschaftlich ist oder für nötig erachtet wird. Die Spielestudios denken sich ja schon was dabei, wenn Sie eine bestimmte Anzahl Threads nutzen.


----------



## Tim1974 (30. Mai 2017)

Deprimierend finde ich, wenn ich immer wieder sehe, daß im wesentlichen nur ein Thread wirklich ständig hoch ausgelastet wird, und andere maximal mittel, die meisten sogar nur gering ausgelastet werden.


----------



## Sirthegoat (30. Mai 2017)

JackTheHero schrieb:


> Das ist klar. Das kannst du doch quasi endlos potentieren, wenn du willst. Die Frage ist aber was wirtschaftlich ist oder für nötig erachtet wird. Die Spielestudios denken sich ja schon was dabei, wenn Sie eine bestimmte Anzahl Threads nutzen.



Die denken sich nicht viel, möchten nur möglichst wenig Optimierungsarbeit in ein Spiel stecken was mit Kosten verbunden ist da Programmierer Zeit für etwas aufbringen mit dem man auf dem ersten Blick kein Geld machen kann. Das Spiele die zu einem guten Gameplay noch gut aussieht UND auf vielen Systemen gut performen schon gute Eigenwerbung ist verstehen die wenigsten. Klar informieren sich die Wenigsten darüber wie das Spiel genau optimiert ist, wie viel Kerne es nutzt usw. es ist aber schlechte Eigenwerbung wenn die Steambewertung in den Keller gehen weil das jeweilige Spiel auf vielen Systemen nur mit wenig Fps spielbar ist, siehe zb. Ark.


----------



## Cleriker (30. Mai 2017)

Steambewertungen sind noch gehaltloser als likes. Schau die deren Hardwarestatistik an. Da laufen noch Unmengen mit uralten Dualcores herum. Wenn die dann eine miese Bewertung abgeben, weils bei ihnen bescheiden läuft, was ist das Wert?

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sirthegoat (30. Mai 2017)

Steambewerungen war schlicht nur ein Beispiel zb. Witcher macht durch seine gute Optimierung für die gebotene Optik auch ordentlich Werbung weils einfach bei fast jeder Testseite zu Grafikkarten hergenommen wird und die Tests werden gerade von Käufern angeschaut die wenig Ahnung haben gerade Tests von Gamestar und Computerbase. Allgemein gesagt profitiert ein Spiel nicht davon wenn man praktisch von jeder Quelle hört das  es schlecht läuft und meiner Meinung nach ist das nicht verkaufsfördernd .


----------



## JackTheHero (30. Mai 2017)

Exakt! Und genau deswegen werden sich Spieleentwickler immer an der Masse orientieren und für die auch optimieren. Das scheinen manche einfach nicht zu verstehen.


----------



## Sirthegoat (31. Mai 2017)

Wo ist ein Spiel optimiert wenn es zwei oder eben vier Threads nutzt nur weil der Großteil nicht mehr Threads hat.. das macht ungefähr soviel Sinn wie zu behaupten ein Downgrade eines Titels bei Release wäre gerechtfertigt da ein Großteil der Systeme es nicht anständig zum laufen bekommen würden nur dafür gibt es eben entsprechende Regler mit dem man auf sein System anpassen kann. Man erinnere sich mal an Crysis 1 das lief damals auf keinem System auf Ultra flüssig und trotzdem konnte man es  auf mittlerer Grafik mit keiner High-End Hardware spielen... heute sieht es dafür immer noch sehr ansprechend aus fürs Alter.


----------



## JackTheHero (31. Mai 2017)

Richtig. Viele Threads zu nutzen oder zwingend zu brauchen ist eben ein Unterschied. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass wir in absehbarer Zeit erleben werden, dass 8 Threads und mehr zwingend gebraucht werden.


----------



## Sirthegoat (31. Mai 2017)

Es gibt bereits Spiele in denen deine maximalen Fps mit 8 Threads steigen, bei einigen anderen bekommst du höhere minimale Fps und als Streamer sind mehr Threads sowieso besser..


----------



## mihi83 (31. Mai 2017)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Deprimierend finde ich, wenn ich immer wieder sehe, daß im wesentlichen nur ein Thread wirklich ständig hoch ausgelastet wird, und andere maximal mittel, die meisten sogar nur gering ausgelastet werden.



Das ist bei mehr oder minder aktuellen (AAA) Titel nicht der Fall, zB nutzen "The Division",  "Wildlands" & "DOOM" 8 Threads gleichmäßig aus. WIe bereits erwähnt Skaliert zB BF1 auf 16 Threads womit also 4 Kerner (mit SMT) ausgezeichnet und gleichmäßig ausgelastet werden können.


----------



## mihi83 (31. Mai 2017)

Dissi schrieb:


> Es gibt bereits Spiele in denen deine maximalen Fps mit 8 Threads steigen, bei einigen anderen bekommst du höhere minimale Fps und als Streamer sind mehr Threads sowieso besser..



Kommt natürlich darauf an was man spielt, wenns um CPU Lastige (AAA) Titel geht würde ich als Streamer sowieso auf ein Dual-PC Setup setzen


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2017)

Du wirst immer mal wieder ein Spiel haben, dass die Anzahl an Threads, die du hast, nicht nutzen können. Das wird auch in Zukunft so sein.
Der Vorteil ist der, dass du eben Spiele, die mit vielen Threads besser zurecht kommen, besser spielen kannst und das wird die Mehrheit sein.


----------



## Cleriker (31. Mai 2017)

mihi83 schrieb:


> ... wenns um CPU Lastige (AAA) Titel geht würde ich als Streamer sowieso auf ein Dual-PC Setup setzen



Warum? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sirthegoat (31. Mai 2017)

Sehe den Grund auch nicht wenn die CPU Power ausreicht, und das tut es mit Ryzen 7 schlicht und einfach, spart man sich ein zweiten Pc und damit Geld und noch mehr Abwärme im Sommer.


----------



## Tim1974 (31. Mai 2017)

Dissi schrieb:


> Sehe den Grund auch nicht wenn die CPU Power ausreicht, und das tut es mit Ryzen 7 schlicht und einfach, spart man sich ein zweiten Pc und damit Geld und noch mehr Abwärme im Sommer.



Ja, der Knackpunkt ist eben, ob die 3,0 GHz des R7-1700 ausreichen für alles?
Angeblich laut einem Testbericht lag die reale Taktrate dann bei ca. 3,25 GHz, wie auch immer dieser Wert zustande kam, oder es war doch übertaktet?
Oder kann der R7-1700 den Turbo mit 3,7 GHz auf 2 Kernen mit hoher Auslastung fahren und die restlichen Kerne laufen dann mit 3,0 GHz?


----------



## Sirthegoat (31. Mai 2017)

Die Ryzen  sind alle offen wer da nicht selbst taktet ist schlicht dumm fürs streamen sind nebenbei auch mehr Threads besser als hoher Takt.


----------



## mihi83 (1. Juni 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Warum?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk




 "Weils geht" 
 Weil ich ein Fan dezidierter Hardware bin
 Um den Gamingrechner zu entlasten
 Damit die Streamingsoftware konstant diesselbe Leistung zur Verfügung hat was in der Regel eine bessere Bildqualität ermöglicht

Mir ist klar dass dies ein Kosten-, Lautstärke- sowie Abwärmethema ist, behaupte auch nicht dass das die einzig wahre Lösung ist... ich würde es aber so machen (tue es übrigens auch  )


----------



## Tim1974 (1. Juni 2017)

Ich verteile auch gerne die Aufgaben auf mehrere Rechner bzw. habe teils auch gerne Redundanz bei den wichtigen Aufgaben, falls mal ein Rechner schlapp macht.

Nochmal zum Turbomodus, ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich den richtig verstanden habe, wie sieht der bei den AMD Ryzens aus, was ist richtig und was falsch?:
a) Wenn nur 1 bis maximal 2 Kerne genutzt werden geht der R7-1700 von 3,0 auf 3,7 GHz mit den beiden Kernen? Aber was machen dann die anderen 6-7 Kerne, welchen Takt haben die dann?
b) Es gibt immer 2 Kerne mit 3,7 GHz und der Rest hat 3,0 GHz?
c) noch was anderes?

Läuft der 1700 ohne eigenhändiges OC immer bei 3,0 GHz Grundtakt, oder bei guter Kühlung auch etwas höher, also bei ca. 3,2 GHz oder so?


----------



## defender197899 (1. Juni 2017)

Ja 1 -2 Kerne gehen auf den Turbotakt der rest auf Baseclock  und dann gibs bei guter Kühlung noch 100 MHz  XFR  bei den einen Kern oben drauf.
Aber bei Ryzen z.B. dem 1700  stellst du den Multiplikator auf 36 oder 37  und hast dann auf ALLEN Kernen 3,6 oder 3,7 GHZ ohne Probleme  und ohne  OC vorkenntnisse haben zu müssen.
 Mein 1700 X läuft stabil auf 3,85.
Ich empfehle dir dazu das Asus Prime X370 Pro  ,sehr gutes Board ,saugutes PreisLeistungs verhältnis.


----------



## Tim1974 (1. Juni 2017)

Und bei den Spannungen, also VCore usw. muß man nichts verändern? Einfach nur statt 30 auf 36 oder 37 gehen und fertig, ohne das es eventuelle Unstabilitäten gibt?
Kann man denn die maximale TDP oder besser gesagt maximale Leistungsaufnahme im BIOS begrenzen um die CPU zu schützen?


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2017)

Bei einem Multi von 37 wirst du so um die 1,3 Volt brauchen.
Da musst du nichts schützen. Die CPU schützt sich selbst. Wenn du einen zu hohen Wert einstellt, startet der Rechner erst gar nicht.


----------



## Sirthegoat (1. Juni 2017)

Würde auch einfach mal für 3,6-3,8 Ghz pauschal 1,3 Volt einstellen damit sollte eigentlich auch ein schlechter Chip bis in Bios wieder kommen wenn er nicht stabil läuft. Dann 2-3 mal Cinebench und Prime Custom-Run 1344 15 Minuten laufen lassen und vielleicht nochmal ne Runde Battlefield oder irgendein Spiel was die CPU ordentlich lastet. Bestehen keine Probleme läuft das Ding stabil, nebenbei natürlich immer mal Temperaturen im Auge behalten empfehle hierfür HWInfo. Passt alles wieder ins Bios Spannung um 50 mV absenken und das gleiche nochmal. Das machst du solang bis das System nicht mehr stabil läuft und packst dann nochmal 50-100 mV als Puffer drauf dann sollte alles passen. Mein 1700 macht 3,8 mit 1,24 Volt.


----------



## defender197899 (1. Juni 2017)

Mit aktuellem Bios  bein Prime Pro  hast du  auf Auto schon  sichere Werte.


----------



## Tim1974 (1. Juni 2017)

Übertaktet das Board denn mit "Auto" schon selbst etwas, oder wird nur genug Spannung angelegt, damit man das von Hand machen kann?

Ein anderes Board als das Asus Prime X370-Pro kommt wohl für mich eh nicht in Frage, zu groß sind die Enttäuschungen über Board anderer Hersteller in den letzten Jahren bei mir gewesen.


----------



## Sirthegoat (1. Juni 2017)

Wenn du die Vcore meinst dann gibt das Board bei "auto" ausreichend Spannung damit die CPU mit dem jeweiligen Multi laufen sollte im Normalfall ist das allerdings viel zu viel daher würde ich das per Hand einstellen.


----------



## defender197899 (1. Juni 2017)

Ich habe jetzt das 0801 Beta Bios ( AGESA 1006 ) drauf  und die Auto VCore liegt bei 1,35 V und die SoC Core bei 1,05 V  das sind absolut sichere Werte  du mußt nur  unter CPU Ratio  auf 36 - 38 einstellen  und schon läuft es .
Vom Preis her würde ich zu Crucial Ballistix Ram Dual ranked raten 
Die hier z.B.
16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau DDR4-2400 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit - DDR4-2400 (PC4-19200U)


----------



## Tim1974 (2. Juni 2017)

Sind 1,35 Volt nicht wahnsinnig viel?

Mein i7-4770K lief ja schon bei 1,176 Volt brutal heiß (Prime95 SmallFFTs auf rund 90°C trotz Noctua-Kühler), ok der i7 hat einen bescheidenen Wärmeübergang, aber der AMD Ryzen hat doch feinere Strukturen, daher dachte ich würde die VCore deutlich unter 1,0 Volt liegen?!

Zum RAM, sind die Crucial denn Dual Rank?
Leider sind es aber nur 2400er, merkt man den Unterschied zu 2666?


----------



## Sirthegoat (2. Juni 2017)

1,35 Volt ist für den Ram damit laufen viele Module ab 2800 Mhz und darüber sowieso im XMP Profil für 3,6 bis 3,8 kannst du ungefähr 1,3 Volt erwarten je nachdem wie gut deine CPU ist etwas weniger.


----------



## defender197899 (2. Juni 2017)

Nein die 1,35 V sind für die CPU  und  laut AMD sind 1,425V die höchste Spannung für 24/7 Betrieb  es ist halt eine AMD CPU und kein Intel wo bei 1,35V schluß ist.


----------



## Sirthegoat (2. Juni 2017)

1,35 Volt für die CPU da hast du aber nen schlechten Chip erwischt wenn du nur bis x38 hochgehst


----------



## defender197899 (2. Juni 2017)

das ist die Auto Voltage des Asus Prime mir 801 Bios , die war bis zum 604  bei fast 1,5 V  und ja ich habe sie manuell runtergestellt  .
Ich habe jetzt 1,3 V V Core , die SoC Core ist von 0,9 ab dem 801 Bios auf 1,05 gestiegen .
Mir ging es nur  darum alles auf Auto ausser  der CPU Ratio  einstellen ohne das er seine CPU schrottet .
Und ab der Agesa 1006  ist die Auto Voltage  und  der Ram Support  fast Narrensicher.
Hab ihn mal kurz  auf 4 GHz aber mit altem Bios  auf 1,45 V gehabt


----------



## blautemple (2. Juni 2017)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Sind 1,35 Volt nicht wahnsinnig viel?
> 
> Mein i7-4770K lief ja schon bei 1,176 Volt brutal heiß (Prime95 SmallFFTs auf rund 90°C trotz Noctua-Kühler), ok der i7 hat einen bescheidenen Wärmeübergang, aber der AMD Ryzen hat doch feinere Strukturen, daher dachte ich würde die VCore deutlich unter 1,0 Volt liegen?!
> 
> ...



Du kannst nicht einfach vollkommen verschiedene Architekturen miteinander vergleichen, 1,35V sind für Ryzen komplett normal...
Und nein, den Unterschied zwischen 2400er und 2666er RAM wirst du höchstens messen, aber nicht fühlen können.


----------



## Tim1974 (2. Juni 2017)

Da scheint ja noch viel Bewegung drinn zu sein, was die BIOS-Versionen und Updates angeht. Kann es denn wirklich passieren, daß man sich die CPU oder RAM oder irgendwas anderes schrottet, wenn mal bei den Auto-Einstellungen einer uralten BIOS-Version bleibt?

Ich glaub vorsichtshalber sollte ich noch paar Monate gedult haben, dann hoffen das ich ein Board erwische, wo schon eine neuere BIOS-Version drauf ist... 
Geht eigentlich bei dem Asus Prime X370 Pro das BIOS-Update direkt aus dem BIOS heraus übers Internet, so wie ich es von meinem einen Asrock-Board gewohnt war?


----------



## blautemple (2. Juni 2017)

Wenn du alles auf Auto lässt passiert da nichts...
Aber warte du ruhig mal, dann kannst du immerhin definitiv nichts kaputt machen...

Edit: Ein BIOS Update über das Internet kann schnell mal in die Hose, das sollte immer über das BIOS gemacht werden. Einfach einen USB-Stick, in FAT32 formatieren, BIOS draufpacken und dann im BIOS EZ-Flash oder wie das heißt starten...


----------



## defender197899 (2. Juni 2017)

Wenn du auf nummer Sicher gehen willst dann ziehst du dir den Bios File aus dem netz ,entpackst ihn auf einen USB Stick  und startest dann neu dann im Bios unter Boot  EZ Update , File von lokalen datenträger  ,den File suchen  Anklicken und dann installieren lassen .
Bitte nicht direkt über das Internet oder über windows Tool  ,lies dir den Ryzen threat durch  wie viele Boards zerschossen wurden.


----------



## Tim1974 (2. Juni 2017)

Bei meinem Asrock Z87 Extreme 4 ging das super direkt aus dem BIOS heraus, einfach übers Internet updaten lassen, ging alles dann automatisch, ohne USB-Stick, ich dachte so ginge das bei Asus auch?

Was das Asus Prime X370 Pro angeht, da gibt es leider teils sehr schlechte Nutzerbewertungen, manche User berichten das RAM nur mit 2133 MHz laufen würde, stimmt das?


----------



## Cleriker (2. Juni 2017)

Schau mal von wann die Bewertungen sind.

Das geht bei Asus ebenso. Es kann aber auch mal schiefgehen. Bei einer neuen Plattform eben etwas öfter.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## blautemple (3. Juni 2017)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Bei meinem Asrock Z87 Extreme 4 ging das super direkt aus dem BIOS heraus, einfach übers Internet updaten lassen, ging alles dann automatisch, ohne USB-Stick, ich dachte so ginge das bei Asus auch?
> 
> Was das Asus Prime X370 Pro angeht, da gibt es leider teils sehr schlechte Nutzerbewertungen, manche User berichten das RAM nur mit 2133 MHz laufen würde, stimmt das?



Das geht natürlich auch mit dem Asus, zu empfehlen ist es aber trotzdem nicht...

Kann theoretisch passieren, aber mit dem neuesten Beta BIOS inkl neuesten AGESA Update wurde die Kompatibilität stark verbessert.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kevinderfrager23994 (10. Januar 2019)

Cooles thema


----------



## bschicht86 (15. Januar 2019)

@Topic: Kingdom Come: Deliverance scheint auch so ein Spiel zu sein. Von 8 Kerne ohne SMT auf 8 Kerne mit SMT geschaltet hatte ich in einer CPU-lastigen Szene ~4FPS mehr.


----------



## LastManStanding (15. Januar 2019)

Je neuer das Update auf meinem Crosshair 6 war, desto schlechter liefen die Komonenten unter OC jetzt hab ich das etwa ein Jahr alte 1702 und kann kein RAM profil mehr wählen . Nur noch Manuell. P-State also OC inclusive Throoteln ist schon gar nicht mehr Möglich- er startet nicht mal selbst wenn P-State einfach nur Aktiviert wird ohne veränderungen. Auch nicht nach erneutem Flash oder nur Default Settings+P-State ohne OC. Ich bin mal gespannt wie das mit den Bios´ aussieht "WENN" 12/16 Kerner auf dem X370 lauffähig sein sollen.. Ansonsten eben X570 und viiiiiel Arbeit ....

Topic: 
Also für AC.Odessey ist der 1600X definitiv zu klein^^. bis zu 97% Auslastung und drops auf 40fps. Schlimmer wie bei Origins oder SotTR^^


----------



## deady1000 (15. Januar 2019)

Habt ihr jetzt echt einen zweieinhalb Jahre alten Thread ausgegraben?

Naja, jetzt wo man schon mal hier ist:

AC:Odyssey kann *16 Threads* komplett auslasten.
Der 9900K kann in dem Spiel (~RTX2080Ti vorausgesetzt) auf bis 100% gehen.

*Siehe: YouTube*

Die Tage der Vierkerner sind gezählt.


----------



## JackTheHero (15. Januar 2019)

Das Video is nen schlechtes Beispiel.. Weil nie und nimmer is das das SPiel alleine.. Das is 100% noch OBS..


----------



## deady1000 (15. Januar 2019)

Achso, ja stimmt hatte OBS CPU Encodierung unterschlagen...
Aber ich würd schon sagen, dass 16 Threads angesprochen werden können.

Hab nochmal recherchiert...
Galt wohl sogar schon für Origins.

Assassin&apos;s Creed: Origins im Benchmark - ComputerBase



> Update 30.10.2017 09:55 Uhr
> 
> ComputerBase hat weitere Prozessor-Benchmarks in *Assassin's Creed: Origins* durchgeführt.
> Und dabei zeigen sich (weitere) *erstaunliche Ergebnisse*.
> ...



Ich bleibe trotzdem bei meiner These, die ich seit knapp zwei Jahren vertrete.
Die Auslastung bei Ubisoft-Spielen ist auf den Kopierschutz (VMprotect + Denuvo) zurückzuführen.
Man konnte das zwar noch nicht beweisen, aber entkräftet wurde das auch noch nie.

Bevor einer mit Cracks o.Ä. kommt: Die entfernen den Kopierschutz nicht, sondern umgehen ihn nur, damit man das Spiel starten kann.


----------



## Krolgosh (15. Januar 2019)

Also bei AC:Odyssey ist zumindest mein 6700K an der Kotzgrenze (in Athen)


----------



## LastManStanding (15. Januar 2019)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Habt ihr jetzt echt einen zweieinhalb Jahre alten Thread ausgegraben?
> 
> Naja, jetzt wo man schon mal hier ist:
> 
> ...



Ausgegraben? Nein! Der ist Hoch gewandert wie ein Regenwurm.
Aber da diese CPUs 4(0)/4(8) Kerne/Threads in Office auch 2(4)Kerner noch immer Aktuell am verbreitesten sind. Ist auch die Frage immer noch Aktuell

Wer weiß ob es Denuvo wirklich ist...
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Assas...-wohl-keine-Schuld-an-hoher-CPU-Last-1267073/

Was ich beobachtet hatte im Vergleich zu Syndicate habe ich ein wesentlich höhres Daten aufkommen in Origins und Odessey über die Festplatten. Was natürlich nicht zuletzt mit der enormen offenen Größe der Nordafrikanischen und Südeuropäischen Welten zu tun hat. Aber als ich diesen Bericht gesehen habe wurde meine Beobachtung etwas Gestützt.
Odessey verbraucht meines erachtens auch viel zu wenig mögliche Speicher Resourcen am PC- aber das ist meine Meinung.

Fakt ist aber das im Falle SSD--->GPU der Prozessor der limitierende Faktor ist wenn es um kleine Daten in Großen Mengen geht. Fast wie beim Kopieren von Daten auch


----------



## deady1000 (15. Januar 2019)

Kannte den Artikel bereits. Man weiß es nicht.

Entweder sind die bei Ubisoft zu blöd zum Programmieren oder der Kopierschutz erzeugt 40% Auslastung.
Da ersteres noch nicht per Update behoben wurde glaube ich nicht so ganz dran.



> Demonstrieren lässt sich das Ganze, wenn man beispielsweise eine SSD und HDD  im Testlauf mit Origins oder Odyssey gegenüberstellt. Ist eines der  Spiele auf einer SSD installiert, steigt die Prozessorlast aufgrund der  höheren Geschwindigkeit. Bei einer HDD hat die CPU hingegen weniger zu  tun.


Und um wieviel steigt die Auslastung?
Wohl kaum um 30-40%.
Das ist bestimmt nicht der Hauptgrund.

AC:O limitiert auch ohne SSD aufs übelste.


----------



## Alabamaman (16. Januar 2019)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Also bei AC:Odyssey ist zumindest mein 6700K an der Kotzgrenze (in Athen)



Da hustet sogar mein 6800K.


----------



## HisN (16. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xZsH9LHhXqQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## deady1000 (16. Januar 2019)

Schau mal bei 2:10.
Das sind doch nicht die Settings die du am Anfang des Videos (1440x900, max Details) eingestellt hast.
Sieht eher aus wie 720p lowest Details.


----------



## HisN (16. Januar 2019)

Mir ist nicht bewusst, dass ich am Video geschnitten habe. 
Mach ich eigentlich nie ... das ist 1:1 aus Shadowplay auf YT geladen.


----------



## deady1000 (16. Januar 2019)

Ok ich glaube dir das auch.
Ist nur meine subjektive Meinung, dass das nicht nach 1440x900 auf Ultra-Details aussieht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zieh dir mal die Texturen rein.
Sieht ja aus wie bei TombRaider.
(Kleiner Scherz.)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HisN (16. Januar 2019)

Hihi. Ich hoffe Du hast genau hingeschaut 1440x900 ist weniger als FHD, da kann nicht viel übrig bleiben. Das soll ja die CPU belasten und nicht meine Graka. Irgendwann fehlen halt die Pixel um Details darzustellen.


----------



## deady1000 (17. Januar 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> Hihi. Ich hoffe Du hast genau hingeschaut 1440x900 ist weniger als FHD, da kann nicht viel übrig bleiben. Das soll ja die CPU belasten und nicht meine Graka. Irgendwann fehlen halt die Pixel um Details darzustellen.


Oh 1440x900 ist weniger als 1920x1080? Echt?

Hab's aber mal reproduziert.
Wahnsinn was Anti-Aliasing bei der Auflösung ausmacht.
Bin wohl 1440p zu sehr gewöhnt und hab vergessen wie grottig alles unter FHD ohne AA aussieht. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nSY_EiS7bsw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



In der Stadt wo du gespielt hast sind deine FPS ja ganz gut. Best Case?
Hattest du HT eigentlich deaktiviert oder warum werden nur 8 Threads im Monitor angezeigt?

Hab Odyssey selbst noch nicht gespielt.
Traue mich bisher nicht ran, weil ich keine Lust auf ne 40FPS Ruckelpartie habe.


----------



## Neppi88 (17. Januar 2019)

Also ich seh da 2x8 Threats oder habe ich schlechte Auge und sehe doppelt?

Und mein 7700k schafft in Origins auch immer mind. 80+ FPS und er hat nur nichtstaugende 4 schwache lahme und totgeklaubte Kerne. Müsste ich mal testen ob das nicht sogar zu niedrig in erinnerung habe. 
Deady1000 deine Ansichten sind schon manchmal abenteuerlich aber unterhaltsam. 
Darfst nicht gute auslastung mit unzureichend FPS verwechseln.


----------



## deady1000 (17. Januar 2019)

Stimmt ich hab nicht genau hingesehen, dachte das wären die Temps.


----------



## Neppi88 (17. Januar 2019)

Kann ja passieren. Find es immer lustig wie hisn ständig ne andere Optik hinbekommt bei Afterburner. Hisn ich brauch ein lehrgang bei dir.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Januar 2019)

Für AC:OD gibt es hier eine schöne Erklärung was da ab geht:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...sins-creed-odyssey-benchmark-post9583856.html


----------



## HisN (17. Januar 2019)

Das ist ja Odyssee, das ist übler als Origins, und Athen ist Worst Case für die CPU. Haben ja alle Kerne ordentlich zu tun^^
@Neppi88
Ich würde mich ja auch drum drücken, aber die neue Beta ist "leer" vom OSD her, weil Unwinder wieder irgendwas geändert hat. Darf man sich diesmal tatsächlich alles von Hand hinbasteln.


----------



## kero81 (17. Januar 2019)

Spiele mit Hexa-core (6-Kern) Unterstützung


----------



## JoM79 (17. Januar 2019)

Teso hat angeblich auch ne Multicoreunterstützung, im Spiel ist aber kein Unterschied zwischen einem Kern oder deren acht.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (19. Januar 2019)

Dann hast den Sin nicht verstanden es geht darum die  gpu  auzulasten je mehr kerne man hat 
Das bedeutet wenn 2 cpu Kerne bei 5ghz erst die gpu auslasten können dies bei 6 Kernen dann nur noch 3ghz nötig sind
man bekommt nicht mehr leistung je mehr kerne man hat sondern man hat weniger takt nötig um die GPu auszulasten
ähnlich entlastet SMT nur muss das das Spiel unterstützen
bzw das OS


----------



## sethdiabolos (19. Januar 2019)

Naja, mit jedem Kern, jedem Mhz, einer kleineren Strukturdichte und auch SMT/HT erhöht man die tatsächliche vorhandene Rechenzeit. 
Mit einem Prozessor mit 12 Kernen kann man mit 1 Ghz theoretisch die Rechenleistung eines Quadcores mit 3Ghz erreichen und sogar darüber, weil die Scheduler-Interrupts wegfallen. Hat der 12-Kerner dann noch SMT/HT kann man die Leistung nochmals um einiges erhöhen. Aktuelles SMT/HT soll laut berichten bis zu 43% mehr Rechenzeit bei gleichem Takt bringen, wenn es denn richtig implementiert wurde.


----------



## Gimmick (19. Januar 2019)

sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Naja, mit jedem Kern, jedem Mhz, einer kleineren Strukturdichte und auch SMT/HT erhöht man die tatsächliche vorhandene Rechenzeit.
> Mit einem Prozessor mit 12 Kernen kann man mit 1 Ghz theoretisch die Rechenleistung eines Quadcores mit 3Ghz erreichen und sogar darüber, weil die Scheduler-Interrupts wegfallen. Hat der 12-Kerner dann noch SMT/HT kann man die Leistung nochmals um einiges erhöhen. Aktuelles SMT/HT soll laut berichten bis zu 43% mehr Rechenzeit bei gleichem Takt bringen, wenn es denn richtig implementiert wurde.



Wenn man jetzt noch alles parallelisieren könnte .


----------



## sethdiabolos (19. Januar 2019)

Das wäre natürlich ein Traum, aber leider im normalen PC-Umfeld sehr unwahrscheinlich. dennoch hat die Parallelisierung in den letzten Jahren massiv zugenommen, die Rechenleistung wird bisher meistens nur nicht benötigt.


----------



## Gimmick (19. Januar 2019)

sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Das wäre natürlich ein Traum, aber leider im normalen PC-Umfeld sehr unwahrscheinlich. dennoch hat die Parallelisierung in den letzten Jahren massiv zugenommen, die Rechenleistung wird bisher meistens nur nicht benötigt.



Ich wollte vorallem auch darauf hinaus, dass es bei Parallelisierung immer auch einen Overhead gibt, der je nach Anwendung ganz ordentlich ausfallen kann. 
Und nur weil bei manchen Spielen (Watchdogs 2) auch scheinbar 24 Threads ausgelastet werden, heißt das nicht, dass das 1. was bringt und 2. effizient ist. 
Und man weiß auch nie so genau, wieviel das der nV-Treiber erzeugt und was wirklich vom Spiel kommt .


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (19. Januar 2019)

sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Aktuelles SMT/HT soll laut berichten bis zu 43% mehr Rechenzeit bei gleichem Takt bringen, wenn es denn richtig implementiert wurde.



Es kommt weniger darauf, wie es implementiert wurde, sondern eher was berechnet werden soll. Im Gegensatz zum Pipelining (was ja auch schon rudimentäre Parallelisierung ist, wenn auch nur innerhalb eines Threads) wird beim SMT die Rechenleistung durch zusätzliche Registersätze und einer getrennten Pipeline erreicht, die eigentliche Recheneinheit bleibt aber nur einfach vorhanden (wenn man die verdoppelt hat man faktisch Multi Core Processing). Wenn also beide Threads die FPU des selben Kerns nutzen wollen, fällt der Vorteil logischerweise entsprechend gering aus, weil dennoch auf einen anderen Thread gewartet werden muss.


----------



## JoM79 (21. Januar 2019)

Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> Dann hast den Sin nicht verstanden es geht darum die  gpu  auzulasten je mehr kerne man hat
> Das bedeutet wenn 2 cpu Kerne bei 5ghz erst die gpu auslasten können dies bei 6 Kernen dann nur noch 3ghz nötig sind
> man bekommt nicht mehr leistung je mehr kerne man hat sondern man hat weniger takt nötig um die GPu auszulasten
> ähnlich entlastet SMT nur muss das das Spiel unterstützen
> bzw das OS


Du hast nicht verstanden, was ich geschrieben habe.
Es ist bei Bei TESO vollkommen egal ob nur 1 Kern oder Kerne genutzt werden, die fps bleiben immer gleich.
Also red nicht dumm daher, wenn du von dem Spiel keine Ahnung hast.


----------



## INU.ID (21. Januar 2019)

PCGH (Raff?) hatte doch mal den 2990WX u.a. in ich glaube Tomb Raider getestet, und da hatte das Spiel Last auf afaik 18 Kernen erzeugt. Da reichen dann auch die 16 Threads eines 8-Kerners mit HT/SMT nicht mehr aus.



*Edit: Ich hab mal ein paar Spam-/Offtopic-Postings entfernt... *


----------



## JoM79 (21. Januar 2019)

Das Problem dabei ist aber auch, dass die Last bunt auf alle Kerne/Threads verteilt wird.


----------



## Elistaer (22. Januar 2019)

Neppi88 schrieb:


> Also ich seh da 2x8 Threats oder habe ich schlechte Auge und sehe doppelt?
> 
> Und mein 7700k schafft in Origins auch immer mind. 80+ FPS und er hat nur nichtstaugende 4 schwache lahme und totgeklaubte Kerne. Müsste ich mal testen ob das nicht sogar zu niedrig in erinnerung habe.
> Deady1000 deine Ansichten sind schon manchmal abenteuerlich aber unterhaltsam.
> Darfst nicht gute auslastung mit unzureichend FPS verwechseln.



Naja der I7 7700K hat auch noch HT also 4C/8T das darfst du nicht vergessen und die helfen gerade ihm heutzutage bei Titeln die von HT bzw allem über 4C/4C Profitieren.

Topic:

Ich werde mir mal WoT zur Brust nehmen da soll nun ein neuer Patch kommen mit HT/SMT Unterstützung eingeführt schon vor ein paar Monaten über die Neue Core Engine da war aber noch nicht alles so wie gewollt da haben die jungs nun noch mal Zeit Investierte und auch ein sehr schönes Video dazu gebracht wo man die Erklärung der Änderung hat.

Worl of Tanks Core Engine MC


----------

